# Waiting to Try until August/September this Year



## jen623

Hi, my name is Jen and I am 24 (almost 25) and have been married a year in June. My hubby is 30 and very ready to start a family. Our financial situation has just recently become stable and we are almost in a place to start ttc. The one thing holding us back is my health, I am overweight and want to lose a few pounds before we stop using birth control. My doctor also recommended that I start an exercise routine. I am looking for others who may be on a weight loss journey before ttc as well or who are looking to start ttc at about the same time. I would love to take this journey with some other women :)


----------



## Girly123

I would love to loose some weight before TTC. I don't think we will be trying until about a year, maybe a bit less maybe a bit more.

How much would you like to loose? I want to loose a stone and I would be happy but ideally a stone and a half would be really nice.

I find I can loose a few pounds quite easily but it is so hard to stay eating good (and boring lol). I don't find the time for exercise as I leave for work at 7am and don't get home until 6-6:30 every night and then have work when I get home and studying for a masters as well. Just too tired to even consider exercise :-( xx


----------



## jen623

I would like to lose around 20 lbs at least (I think that is around a stone and a half). Eating better is definitely a challenge for me and I hear you about the busy lifestyle. I leave for work about 7:30 and don't get home until around 6. Finding the energy to take a walk or do any kind of exercise is going to be a challenge. I am thinking about trying to exercise in the morning and get it done with, but not sure if I can always find energy to get out of bed earlier lol. Eating healthy is boring, right now I have started to work on drinking more water and just watching portion sizes, baby steps I guess!

Sounds like you have a busy life, my husband is working full time and going to school right now. I still don't really know how he does it.


----------



## brenn09

We are most likely waiting until August to start trying- I'm due to O on August 7th, so that cycle will start at the end of July. I would like to move up ttc but OH is pretty set on waiting until then! 

OH is 27, I'm 26- I just graduated with my Master's and started working full time this month! We're in the home buying process, which is why I haven't been on here much lately! I'm normally a regular poster but have been so busy trying to find a home that we love! Adjusting to a full time schedule has been difficult, as well!! 

I need to get back on my exercise regimen- I have seriously slacked since finding out we were not going to start trying in May (our original plan). I'm going to be getting better, I just have to find my motivation :haha: I always feel better when I exercise but I'm just sooo tired when I get home!! Ok, here it goes: I'm going to work out for 30 minutes tomorrow night. 

Here's to our wait flying by quickly!!


----------



## sausages

Welcome! :) 

I've been doing jillian michaels 30 day shred. I'm actually on my second turn through it. Lol! I need to loose about a stone and just get generally more fit. I've lost 2lbs which isn't a lot, but I lost 8 inches on my body after the first 30 days. :)


----------



## jen623

Is the 30 day shred pretty high intensity? I would like to start doing some sort of aerobics but as I haven't worked out regularly in a while, I don't want to risk hurting myself by doing something high intensity. 

I am going to start counting calories with a couple of my girlfriends next week so we shall see how that goes.

Anyone with any ideas for low intensity aerobics, I would love to hear about it!


----------



## brenn09

Youtube has some great free workouts and there are a couple of apps too, that let you pick intensity/duration of your workout. I also workout on our ps3 but I hate to workout in front of others so I stay home to do all my workouts, other than walking. I also pin workout info on pinterest a ton- there is a lot of info on there.


----------



## sausages

Yeah 30DS is pretty intense, but she has an advanced woman and a modifying woman helping, so I started off doing mostly modified stuff and then gradually moved up when I felt I could.

Walking is always brilliant low intensity! Download some podcasts and just do a half hour circuit each evening. I do that a lot too when I can. I really enjoy walking, and you can go at a speed you're comfortable with. 

I'm on myfitnesspal for calorie counting and I love it, it's so easy! If you're on there too pm me and I'll add you as a friend. :)


----------



## poppy

Hi!

I'm Poppy - I am 35 and have two small children; a four year old boy and a two year old boy. We are hoping to ttc number three, August onwards this year. I also would like to lose a bit of weight. I am 5 foot 4 and weigh 10 and a half stone. I would ideally like to go down to 9 stone, but if I got to 9 and a half, I would be happy with that. I find it difficult to get the time to exercise (although have joined a gym and am trying to do a bit of running) with two small children and working three days a week and also snack a bit too much! I am going to try and make a real push for it over the next few months though - am feeling really chubby at the moment!


----------



## babysalazar1

Hello I am trying to lose before we Ttc also I have a lot to lose about 35 pounds but so far I have lost about 9 pounds. I have cut down on my portion size and cut out all fast food and soda just water at first it was hard but its been about a month and getting better. I haven't got any exercise in yet hope to start walking Monday 30 min to start one day at a time. Its also a bit harder cause I have fybromyalga and diabetes but I am detrermend to do this .


----------



## sausages

poppy said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm Poppy - I am 35 and have two small children; a four year old boy and a two year old boy. We are hoping to ttc number three, August onwards this year. I also would like to lose a bit of weight. I am 5 foot 4 and weigh 10 and a half stone. I would ideally like to go down to 9 stone, but if I got to 9 and a half, I would be happy with that. I find it difficult to get the time to exercise (although have joined a gym and am trying to do a bit of running) with two small children and working three days a week and also snack a bit too much! I am going to try and make a real push for it over the next few months though - am feeling really chubby at the moment!

OMG! You're my twin! I'm 5'4" and was 10 and a half stone before I did my shred. I'm only a couple of lbs lighter now, but still! I'd love to be 9 stone again!!


----------



## jen623

sausages said:


> Yeah 30DS is pretty intense, but she has an advanced woman and a modifying woman helping, so I started off doing mostly modified stuff and then gradually moved up when I felt I could.
> 
> Walking is always brilliant low intensity! Download some podcasts and just do a half hour circuit each evening. I do that a lot too when I can. I really enjoy walking, and you can go at a speed you're comfortable with.
> 
> I'm on myfitnesspal for calorie counting and I love it, it's so easy! If you're on there too pm me and I'll add you as a friend. :)

I am on myfitnesspal for calorie counting, will pm you with my username so we can be friends :) Just started officially counting calories again today actually. I am going to look into youtube workouts this week I think. But my main goal is to count calories and stay under my goal each day, baby steps! Ideally I would like to lose 50ish pounds before we start ttc but it is sooooo hard to wait. I feel like we have already waited years, because this is something we both have wanted for so long. 




babysalazar1 said:
 

> Hello I am trying to lose before we Ttc also I have a lot to lose about 35 pounds but so far I have lost about 9 pounds. I have cut down on my portion size and cut out all fast food and soda just water at first it was hard but its been about a month and getting better. I haven't got any exercise in yet hope to start walking Monday 30 min to start one day at a time. Its also a bit harder cause I have fybromyalga and diabetes but I am detrermend to do this .

You are my hero for being able to cut out fast food. My hubby and I are so busy that it is really hard to not do take out or fast food at least once or twice a week. Just so much more convenient. So in regards to that, I will be trying to make healthier choices when we eat out and eat in moderation. That is awesome that you are so determined to do this despite your health problems, gives me more determination :happydance:


----------



## sausages

With the fast food you could just see cutting down on that as practice for when your babies are here. You obviously won't want to be giving them it as often so maybe get yourself into a routine of regular shopping and cooking. We cook extra when we make things like lasagne, chilli, spag Bol etc. cause then when we can't be bothered to cook or don't have the time there are portions in the freezer to just reheat quickly. :)


----------



## jen623

I definitely want my babies to have better habits than I do. Cooking is something I love to do and need to make more of a priority. I am always collecting recipes and never actually making them. We try to do the leftover thing too, but never really thought about freezing stuff, that is brilliant!

Calorie counting is going well, based on the last two days lol. But I feel more determined this time than I have in the past. I want to be a mommy who can keep up with her kids!


----------



## bumpin2012

:wave:

Im 29, DH is 32. We already have a 1 year old boy, who is pretty awesome!

We were originally going to be TTCing #2 starting may, but I started having some IUD issues (being resolved) and now I've developed a serious case of cold feet!

We've pushed back out date until September, and Im going to try and get into better shape. I still have about 20 lbs to lose from a combination of a job change and pregnancy weight gains.

I've started walking more with DS, making appoint to get out and be active for at least an hour a day.


----------



## jen623

bumpin2012 said:


> :wave:
> 
> Im 29, DH is 32. We already have a 1 year old boy, who is pretty awesome!
> 
> We were originally going to be TTCing #2 starting may, but I started having some IUD issues (being resolved) and now I've developed a serious case of cold feet!
> 
> We've pushed back out date until September, and Im going to try and get into better shape. I still have about 20 lbs to lose from a combination of a job change and pregnancy weight gains.
> 
> I've started walking more with DS, making appoint to get out and be active for at least an hour a day.

Your little guy is super cute! 

Now that you mention an IUD, I am currently on BCPs and in debates about when to stop taking them. I would like to be able to start charting my cycle so I can know what is going on with my cycle before we officially start ttc. The BCPs I am on stop me from having a normal cycle. But we are very lax when it comes to using condoms and I am worried I will get pregnant before I actually want to. Thoughts?


----------



## Rcx

Helloo!! I am waiting until I go on holiday at the end of August, we will be married a year whilst we are away and would love to fall pregnant then! Will be nice to have some support in the coming months! I've just came off the pill as I would like things to be in working order before we start TTC and my sex drive is completely through the roof (sorry tmi but I am in shock lol didnt realise how bad the pill made things!).

Will be nice to have some WTT/TTC buddies around the same time :)


----------



## bumpin2012

jen623 said:


> Your little guy is super cute!
> 
> Now that you mention an IUD, I am currently on BCPs and in debates about when to stop taking them. I would like to be able to start charting my cycle so I can know what is going on with my cycle before we officially start ttc. The BCPs I am on stop me from having a normal cycle. But we are very lax when it comes to using condoms and I am worried I will get pregnant before I actually want to. Thoughts?

Thank you!

I do know of many women who have successfully avoided pregnancy using the pull out method. I am going to be using the pull out method from CD 12-18 as I believe I ovulate around CD 16-17. 

If you aren't worried about conceiving a specific month, I would wait until September to stop BCP especially if you DO NOT want an accidental pregnancy before then. I know it takes about 3 months to have a normal cycle, but there are may women who are able to conceive right away. My friend conceived 4 months after going off her pill. 

I am hoping my TTC journey will be short, and I am hopeful to have a June baby. :) 

Are there any specific months you would like?


----------



## jen623

I am also hoping for a May/June baby  We are supposed to go on a family vacation to Las Vegas in July but depending on how things pan out, we may be skipping it. I don't really want to plan my life around a vacation when we have waited so long to start our family, for things to be just right. Now I know there will never be a time that is perfect for doing anything but it was our goal to at least have finances in order and have stable jobs with benefits before we started ttc. And now that has happened, waiting this little bit longer is tough, I can't imagine planning to wait out further. 

Counting calories is still going well, not eating the greatest food but cutting back portion sizes and drinking more water. Weather has not been conducive to walking around here so haven't officially started my workout routine but next week/this weekend I hope to be able to go out for 2-3 walks. Will weigh in on Monday to see how things are going. 

Hope everyone is well and I am very much enjoying getting to know all of you


----------



## bumpin2012

May babies are pretty awesome (DS was born May 7 2012) It was great to have the weather getting better, so when I was finally ready to venture out on my own, the sunshine was wonderful!


----------



## jen623

Yeah, and I love summer and my maternity leave would fall right for our anniversary and my birthday. Just seems like a good time. It isn't up to me though I suppose lol. Whenever we are blessed with a child, I will be happy :-D


----------



## runawayface

I'm right there with you. Hubby and I want to try around August/September but I could definitely do with losing some weight first. I have a doctor's appointment next week where they should give me a good idea of how much I need to lose, but I'm estimating at least 20 pounds. I guess it's time to start making use of that gym membership!


----------



## jen623

I want to lose around 20 lbs before we start ttc but more eventually. I also want to start exercising because the dr said it is good to have those habits before you get pregnant so you aren't adding more physical activity than your body is used to. How long have you been married runawayface?


----------



## KC6

Hi all!!

We are waiting to try until August. We are getting married August 3rd and then we are going to go for it :blush: I would really like a may/june baby. I got my implant out March, I have been on some form of contraception for 10 years, so I wanted to let things regulate before TTC. I've been taking prenatal vits for a month now. Looking forward to going through this very exciting journey with everyone!!


----------



## Daisies11

Hi everyone!

We are hoping to start TTC late September. We have a holiday in early September and I want to enjoy myself on holiday - drink some yummy cocktails and have some time with hubby before the baby madness begins.

Before then I have a masters degree to complete and would also like to loose some weight and tone up so that I'm in the best fitness possible to have a baby - I definitely need to try and get exercising more, I'm terrible for making excuses not too.


----------



## jen623

I finally started exercising yesterday. Felt good, made me feel how out of shape I am but made me feel good to work hard. Hope to walk at least 3 more days this week for at least a mile. Counting calories has been going well for the most part, am going to weigh myself tomorrow to see if I have made any progress.

I was dreaming on the way to work the other day about getting pregnant right away and how I want to tell my hubby and the rest of my family. It makes me so excited! Makes me almost not want to wait. I have decided to stop taking my birth control pills at the end of this month for sure. Part of me is also scared because I have seen the pain of infertility and loss (my best friend tried for 2 years with 5 losses before their little miracle was conceived). But I guess that isn't really up to me and I have to have faith.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## bumpin2012

Friday I finally got my troublesome IUD removed... So I would guess that we are technically NTNP, but I am looking to avoid/pull out during my fertile week...so I hope you guys don't mind me hanging out here for the summer :)


----------



## runawayface

jen623 said:


> I want to lose around 20 lbs before we start ttc but more eventually. I also want to start exercising because the dr said it is good to have those habits before you get pregnant so you aren't adding more physical activity than your body is used to. How long have you been married runawayface?

Whoops, missed that one! Sorry! :blush: Been married just over four years, so we feel it's time to get started on a family. Since we plan on TTC in the next three to four months, we want to get as much of our affairs in order as possible. Even DH is going to the gym with me to try and get into shape too.


----------



## jen623

Weighed myself this morning and it appears counting calories is paying off. 5 lbs lost!!!! So excited, feeling good for the first time in a while, I know it is a small amount in the grand scheme of things but making progress keeps me motivated!:D


----------



## KC6

Well done Jen!!! :thumbup:


----------



## tori0713

Just wanted to say I hope to be joining you ladies in TTC in August or September! I am starting Jillian Michaels 30 Day Shred this evening and I just hope to ton up, maybe lose 5 lbs before the end of summer. We're all another month closer!


----------



## jen623

I still can't believe it's June already. So excited and nervous to be starting this new journey in life! Getting a little nervous about actually being pregnant and the whole experience, morning sickness is the thing that worries me mostly because vomit kind of eeks me out which I am an adult, I should be able to handle it but still....

And then other times all I can daydream about is getting pregnant and telling those I love, especially my husband and seeing that look on his face. He has waited a really long time to be a dad. He has lost a child and children that felt like his with a former girlfriend were taken away from him when the relationship didn't work out. So waiting has been much harder on him than on me.

Hoping to walk again tonight but a little rainy here so we shall see. If it does rain, going to do some research on finding at home workout videos I feel comfortable doing when the weather does not cooperate!


----------



## brenn09

I've been reading and running for awhile, sorry ladies!! I'm so excited to be starting in August!!! I just can't get over how freaking happy I am that our time is finally coming up! It seems to soooo far away, still, though! :dohh:

I believe someone asked about stopping bcp, and I would advise that unless you absolutely cannot get pregnant before your start time, to go off them now just to see how your cycles end up being. My natural cycle is one day shorter typically than the "normal" 28 day cycle of the pill. Most women's cycles do go right back to normal after stopping birth control! We stopped birth control last May and have been using withdrawal as our only method- worked so far! However, we were absolutely comfortable with falling pregnant sooner if that were to happen. We're just waiting for the most perfect time for us- not that it will be perfect, but the most perfect we can make it. 

I daydream about getting pregnant and telling different people in my life, like on here and my parents and my in-laws, my work friends! I just can't wait! I have to pretend I know I'm going to get pregnant quickly or I get really scared thinking of it taking a year, after we've been waiting so long anyway! Anyone else terrified of it taking a long time to fall, even though the stats and research tell us it won't likely take all that long? I have read so much research my eyes have hurt in order to feel better but I still get terrified! No reason to think it will take awhile for us, so this is a completely ridiculous fear based in absolutely no reality :haha:


----------



## runawayface

brenn09 said:


> I daydream about getting pregnant and telling different people in my life, like on here and my parents and my in-laws, my work friends! I just can't wait! I have to pretend I know I'm going to get pregnant quickly or I get really scared thinking of it taking a year, after we've been waiting so long anyway! Anyone else terrified of it taking a long time to fall, even though the stats and research tell us it won't likely take all that long? I have read so much research my eyes have hurt in order to feel better but I still get terrified! No reason to think it will take awhile for us, so this is a completely ridiculous fear based in absolutely no reality :haha:

Yeah, that's definitely my biggest fear is the idea that it will take a really long time to get pregnant. DH and I have waited to TTC until conditions are perfect for us and I really hope it doesn't take a long time, or else our waiting may have been pointless. Like you, I've been reading all sorts of information day and night and there will be some days where I think "the odds are in our favor, it'll take no time at all!" and other days when I think "it'll take forever, we'll never get pregnant!". Here's hoping for a quick TTC timeframe for all the August/September ladies!!!


----------



## bellaswedus

hi ladies, 

i am also excited until the day comes when we try to get pregnant. we will be ttc our second baby. our dd is 1 year and 3 weeks today, she is the most wonderful thing to ever happen to us. she was very much planned and now we want to try for baby number 2 as soon as i am close to finishing with writing my masters dissertation and losing 8kg/17pounds. i stopped nursing my dd the day after her first birthday so i am now on calorie controlled diet and i run 3 times a week total 21-24km/13-15miles a week. i power walk 2hrs a week and do home work out when i get a chance. i started last week and have now lost 0.5kg/1pound. :) 

i look forward chatting with you all on our journey.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Hey ladies, were getting closer :)


----------



## Tigerlily01

Mind if I join you all? We're probably starting in Aug/Sept. I'm not trying to lose weight, but my husband is, so we're trying to eat really healthily now. We're both trying to get back in shape, too. I'm really pathetic right now. I went for a run yesterday and it was awful, LOL! I need to work out more, definitely. I'm thinking about using one of those fitness apps, like the Nike Running one, or something similar, that shares with your friends, that way it keeps me honest. Someone told me the Nike one makes your phone do an audible cheer if someone "likes" your workout while you are exercising. Too funny!


----------



## jen623

The more the merrier here I say :-D It is one of my fears to not get pregnant right after we start trying or soon after. I try not to think about it though. And just keep positive thoughts! This working out has been a struggle for me though, finding energy/time. I know I have time each evening and each morning but getting out of bed is really hard and then after not seeing my hubby all day, I just want to cuddle with him at night. We did go on one walk together and I hope to be making that more of a habit. Calorie counting is still going well, I am under my goal most days. MyFitnessPal is awesome, makes it so easy!

I would really like to be at least 20 lbs down when we start ttc. 5 down, 15 to go!


----------



## runawayface

Just saw the doctor today and she said that hubby and I look good to start TTC whenever we're ready. She wants me to start taking pre-natal vitamins tomorrow! I don't know why, but that's so exciting! It's just one step closer until we actually start TTC. I definitely want to keep losing weight and I was afraid that my weight would be an issue, but although the doctor encouraged me to keep up my gym routine, she doesn't feel that my weight will be an issue to at least start TTC. :happydance: I rewarded myself by watching the documentary "Babies" as soon as I got home from the doctor, because apparently I like to torture myself.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Will began charting and tempting next month or probably this month's cycle so i can have an idea of when i'll "o" or at least see changes before August comes. Anyone else doing this or just waiting it out?


----------



## jen623

dcm_mw12 said:


> Will began charting and tempting next month or probably this month's cycle so i can have an idea of when i'll "o" or at least see changes before August comes. Anyone else doing this or just waiting it out?

I am going to go off my bcps at the end of this month and start charting in July as well. Bought the basal thermometer yesterday actually! I think I am going to chart for two months and officially start ttc in September, as long as my cycle is relatively normal.


----------



## bumpin2012

TTC plans have been put on hold for now. We have found that our son could have a medical issue so the timing just isn't right. Hoping that its not what we think it is and September is still a possibility.


----------



## runawayface

bumpin2012 said:


> TTC plans have been put on hold for now. We have found that our son could have a medical issue so the timing just isn't right. Hoping that its not what we think it is and September is still a possibility.

Oh no! Here's hoping that your LO is okay!!!


----------



## jen623

bumpin2012 said:


> TTC plans have been put on hold for now. We have found that our son could have a medical issue so the timing just isn't right. Hoping that its not what we think it is and September is still a possibility.

Here's hoping everything is ok with your son! Sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Just so depressed right now. Every time i set a date it seems to get messed up. My and my OH recently got back together (been together for 2 years) and now were broken up once again. I just don't even know what to do at this point. Maybe it wasn't meant for us to have a baby together and i was so excited for August to come. But i can now see that he isn't Mr right. I mean he breaks up with me over the stupidest things so now idk what to do, but i'll be rooting for you ladies on your wonderful journey :) Good luck ladies and stay motivated.


----------



## jen623

dcm_mw12 said:


> Just so depressed right now. Every time i set a date it seems to get messed up. My and my OH recently got back together (been together for 2 years) and now were broken up once again. I just don't even know what to do at this point. Maybe it wasn't meant for us to have a baby together and i was so excited for August to come. But i can now see that he isn't Mr right. I mean he breaks up with me over the stupidest things so now idk what to do, but i'll be rooting for you ladies on your wonderful journey :) Good luck ladies and stay motivated.

Sometimes things don't work out for a reason that we can never see until we are well past that point in our lives. I was in love with a man for years and thought we would eventually end up together even though he treated me badly. After years I finally realized that I deserved better but it still depressed me for a while. And then I met my now husband and it all became clear. It sounds cliche and ridiculous, but I am so glad I waited to have children with the man of my dreams even though I had to go through some tough stuff first.

I am sorry that things seem to be not working out for you but try to stay positive and enjoy what you have now!


----------



## dcm_mw12

jen623 said:


> dcm_mw12 said:
> 
> 
> Just so depressed right now. Every time i set a date it seems to get messed up. My and my OH recently got back together (been together for 2 years) and now were broken up once again. I just don't even know what to do at this point. Maybe it wasn't meant for us to have a baby together and i was so excited for August to come. But i can now see that he isn't Mr right. I mean he breaks up with me over the stupidest things so now idk what to do, but i'll be rooting for you ladies on your wonderful journey :) Good luck ladies and stay motivated.
> 
> Sometimes things don't work out for a reason that we can never see until we are well past that point in our lives. I was in love with a man for years and thought we would eventually end up together even though he treated me badly. After years I finally realized that I deserved better but it still depressed me for a while. And then I met my now husband and it all became clear. It sounds cliche and ridiculous, but I am so glad I waited to have children with the man of my dreams even though I had to go through some tough stuff first.
> 
> I am sorry that things seem to be not working out for you but try to stay positive and enjoy what you have now!Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your kind words :hugs:. I know that all this is happening to me for a reason. I'll just be waiting on mr right, but good luck to you on your TTC journey when the times comes. I'll be rooting for you :thumbup:


----------



## Rebe67cca

feeling really chubby at the moment!


----------



## jen623

Rebe67cca said:


> feeling really chubby at the moment!

I'm with ya! Been bloated the last few days, so when I weighed myself for my Monday weigh in I had gained a pound :cry: Need to up my water intake probably and walk some more, will probably weigh myself again on Friday and see if any progress has been made.

I find it most difficult to stop my night snacking habit and always seem to crave salty food at this time, any suggestions on ways to overcome this?


----------



## mara16jade

Just a little longer now! :happydance:

We'll be trying right after we get married in August. I can only hope my cycle lines up with O'ing on our honeymoon. But TBH, I think we'll miss it by a week. Oh well...we'll get some practice in. lol :winkwink: :sex:


----------



## brenn09

jen623 said:



> I find it most difficult to stop my night snacking habit and always seem to crave salty food at this time, any suggestions on ways to overcome this?

I don't know about overcoming it but how about switching to a healthy salty snack? I eat pistachios when I'm craving salt, or maybe baked chips instead of the usual kind? A lot of weight can be lost by switching to healthier snacks, rather than just not eating- if you starve yourself and get hungry you're more likely to overeat. I looove asparagus with salt and pepper, so there are plenty of ways to get what you crave in a healthier way! I always indulge my cravings :haha:


----------



## Fezzle

I find that when I'm eating more protein, I want to snack less, but I also like salty things- a good substitute is baked kale chips with some olive oil and sea salt (ok, not as good as crisps, but good!).


----------



## Tigerlily01

I love kale chips! I always burn them when I try to make them, though :( If you haven't tried them, I highly recommend them, you can season them all different ways. My husband took one look and turned up his nose, but I made him try one...I cam back to the kitchen 5 minutes later and they were ALL gone! :haha: Popcorn is good for salty snacks, too...you can use a very small amount of "fake" butter to hold the salt on, so you get a good salt fix without too many calories. 

I find I snack less if I'm doing something a little bit active, rather than watching tv/reading. Can be something like taking a walk, or something a bit more sedentary like sitting and playing a game with OH, or writing a letter, etc...really just anything where my hands/brain are busy and snacking isn't reflex. I snack more at work, since I'm bored, so every time I get hungry I take a sip of water instead. It keeps me from eating without noticing, and also fills me up a bit.


----------



## jen623

Thanks for all the suggestions ladies! I have been trying to stick to something like almonds for my late night snack because I can eat less and feel more full. Or I try drinking something first to see if I am really hungry or just want to emotional eat (my biggest downfall!) Like right now, just had a fight with my husband and I want fast food.

I can't believe we are almost halfway through June!


----------



## jen623

I feel very antsy about starting ttc lately. I have lost 10 lbs (mostly water weight I am sure) and am feeling good in that regard, just gotta keep on watching calorie intake and upping my activity level (my greatest challenge thus far). This week I am going to try getting up early and walking or doing some other activity for 20 minutes everyday. I want to be at a point where I am doing 20-30 min of physical activity at least 3 times a week before we conceive so that I can continue that when I am pregnant. I am ready to start trying now but I know I should be patient and keep working on my health for the sake of our future children.


----------



## weewdy

Hi ladies

I am hoping to ttc in august/september. My dd is 13months old. The nearer it gets to august the more nervous i get. We got pregnant the first month trying the last time and i hope this time is the same. Anyone else feeling nervous/scared second time round?


----------



## Twinks

jen623 said:


> I feel very antsy about starting ttc lately. I have lost 10 lbs (mostly water weight I am sure) and am feeling good in that regard, just gotta keep on watching calorie intake and upping my activity level (my greatest challenge thus far). This week I am going to try getting up early and walking or doing some other activity for 20 minutes everyday. I want to be at a point where I am doing 20-30 min of physical activity at least 3 times a week before we conceive so that I can continue that when I am pregnant. I am ready to start trying now but I know I should be patient and keep working on my health for the sake of our future children.

Hello everyone, hope you don't mind me joining you :0). I have one lo and he's 13 months. We'd like a close age gap between our lo and our second so we're thinking of ttc in September! I'm really looking forward to it and love being a mummy soo much! Sorry to jump in on the conversation but Jen I literally could have wrote your post! I want to lose another 4-5 lbs to get back to pre pregnancy weight and have been making a real effort to walk every day or do some form of exercise. I want to keep myself active and fitter through this pregnancy. I too have been feeling very antsy about ttc and feel extremely broody! :0)


----------



## Twinks

weewdy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I am hoping to ttc in august/september. My dd is 13months old. The nearer it gets to august the more nervous i get. We got pregnant the first month trying the last time and i hope this time is the same. Anyone else feeling nervous/scared second time round?

Ohh I've just read your post! Our Los are the same age and we want to ttc in September :0) I feel nervous about the morning sickness as I suffered a lot with it up to 16 weeks. I'm really excited though too :-D x


----------



## weewdy

Twinks said:


> weewdy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I am hoping to ttc in august/september. My dd is 13months old. The nearer it gets to august the more nervous i get. We got pregnant the first month trying the last time and i hope this time is the same. Anyone else feeling nervous/scared second time round?
> 
> Ohh I've just read your post! Our Los are the same age and we want to ttc in September :0) I feel nervous about the morning sickness as I suffered a lot with it up to 16 weeks. I'm really excited though too :-D xClick to expand...

Snap my morning sickness started straight away and lasted till i was around 17/18weeks. Thankfully the rest of the pregnancy and birth was a walk in the park lol. Im also worrying i dont have enough space as i only have a two bedroom house.


----------



## Twinks

weewdy said:


> Twinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weewdy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I am hoping to ttc in august/september. My dd is 13months old. The nearer it gets to august the more nervous i get. We got pregnant the first month trying the last time and i hope this time is the same. Anyone else feeling nervous/scared second time round?
> 
> Ohh I've just read your post! Our Los are the same age and we want to ttc in September :0) I feel nervous about the morning sickness as I suffered a lot with it up to 16 weeks. I'm really excited though too :-D xClick to expand...
> 
> Snap my morning sickness started straight away and lasted till i was around 17/18weeks. Thankfully the rest of the pregnancy and birth was a walk in the park lol. Im also worrying i dont have enough space as i only have a two bedroom house.Click to expand...

Lol I know what u mean! The rest of my pregnancy was fine too! I'd do labour ten times again over the sickness part! We're also in a two bed house and its a very small two bed and we're rapidly being over run with toys for our lo! Lol! We've got a holiday booked for September so we won't try before then I'm case I get the sickness again! So exciting though I'm so broody :0)


----------



## weewdy

Twinks said:


> weewdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weewdy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I am hoping to ttc in august/september. My dd is 13months old. The nearer it gets to august the more nervous i get. We got pregnant the first month trying the last time and i hope this time is the same. Anyone else feeling nervous/scared second time round?
> 
> Ohh I've just read your post! Our Los are the same age and we want to ttc in September :0) I feel nervous about the morning sickness as I suffered a lot with it up to 16 weeks. I'm really excited though too :-D xClick to expand...
> 
> Snap my morning sickness started straight away and lasted till i was around 17/18weeks. Thankfully the rest of the pregnancy and birth was a walk in the park lol. Im also worrying i dont have enough space as i only have a two bedroom house.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I know what u mean! The rest of my pregnancy was fine too! I'd do labour ten times again over the sickness part! We're also in a two bed house and its a very small two bed and we're rapidly being over run with toys for our lo! Lol! We've got a holiday booked for September so we won't try before then I'm case I get the sickness again! So exciting though I'm so broody :0)Click to expand...

Thats what happened with me with my lo. Got pregnant in the august and spent my holiday in september mostly in bed due to sickness. My own stupid fault was hoping for a holiday baby lol


----------



## Twinks

Oh no :0( that's not a nice way to spend a holiday. Are u nervous at all about having 2? So many people keep saying to me it's much harder with 2 and particularly when one will be a toddler. It just feels right timing wise to me though :0)
I'm also a little nervous about the birth part as I had such a good experience I think I was really lucky and wonder what the second birth will be like lol!


----------



## jen623

Nice to have you ladies joining us :-D Depending on how my cycle goes in July(as I am going off bc at the end of this month), we will officially be starting ttc at the end of August, beginning of September. This will be our first. We are so excited!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Hello ladies! Can't remember if i've posted in here before, but I just got the word from my fiance, that we can start NTNP in September after we get married. This is huge for me. He's changed his mind so many times, but I can tell he means business this time. He said I should start taking prenatals. So..only a little over 2 months away!


----------



## mara16jade

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Hello ladies! Can't remember if i've posted in here before, but I just got the word from my fiance, that we can start NTNP in September after we get married. This is huge for me. He's changed his mind so many times, but I can tell he means business this time. He said I should start taking prenatals. So..only a little over 2 months away!

Woohoo, we'll be trying August/September right after our late August wedding. :happydance:

Congrats on the wedding! :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks!! You too!!


----------



## babysalazar1

Hello ladies ive been reading and running :blush: when I first posted I was starting to lose then I went up and now down :wacko: although I know it was that late night snacking. Back on track now still staying away from fast food it has been so , so hard but that late night got me Lol well hope to weigh my self next Monday hope I lost at least one more pound.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

babysalazar1 said:


> Hello ladies ive been reading and running :blush: when I first posted I was starting to lose then I went up and now down :wacko: although I know it was that late night snacking. Back on track now still staying away from fast food it has been so , so hard but that late night got me Lol well hope to weigh my self next Monday hope I lost at least one more pound.

I know how rough it can be. I've been trying for MONTHS to lose weight for my wedding, but no matter what I did, nothing worked. I tried this thing called Whole30 and in 30 days with no exercise and no counting calories, I lost 4 lbs. Its tough, but the only thing that worked for me.

I hope you lose another lb by next monday!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Congrats on the wedding hunn!! :)


----------



## jen623

Congrats on your upcoming nuptials CantHrdlyWait and mara16jade!! Thinking about weddings gets me so giddy, my hubby and I just got married a year ago (on Sunday actually is our 1 year anniversary) and it just takes me back to all the happiness I felt at that time in my life. All the stress was definitely worth it (if you ladies are stressing!). I was a pretty laid back bride I am told lol.

Weight loss is beginning to slow a bit, have lost 12 lbs total though, which I feel really good about.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

jen623 said:


> Congrats on your upcoming nuptials CantHrdlyWait and mara16jade!! Thinking about weddings gets me so giddy, my hubby and I just got married a year ago (on Sunday actually is our 1 year anniversary) and it just takes me back to all the happiness I felt at that time in my life. All the stress was definitely worth it (if you ladies are stressing!). I was a pretty laid back bride I am told lol.
> 
> Weight loss is beginning to slow a bit, have lost 12 lbs total though, which I feel really good about.

First of alll. 12 lbs!! Good for you!! I've only lost 4 in my wedding weight loss "time" and it sucks but my dress fits perfectly right now and I don't want to pay hundreds in alterations, so i'm just maintaining. 
I'm pretty mellow about the wedding. it's super small. Just family and extremely close friends in a park. We are just having some finger foods afterwards, and then we are leaving for our honeymoon! yay! :happydance:


----------



## babysalazar1

CantHrdlyWait said:


> babysalazar1 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies ive been reading and running :blush: when I first posted I was starting to lose then I went up and now down :wacko: although I know it was that late night snacking. Back on track now still staying away from fast food it has been so , so hard but that late night got me Lol well hope to weigh my self next Monday hope I lost at least one more pound.
> 
> I know how rough it can be. I've been trying for MONTHS to lose weight for my wedding, but no matter what I did, nothing worked. I tried this thing called Whole30 and in 30 days with no exercise and no counting calories, I lost 4 lbs. Its tough, but the only thing that worked for me.
> 
> I hope you lose another lb by next monday!Click to expand...

I started the Body By vi 30 day challenge so far its going good. I eat a good breakfast then I have a shake for lunch and a another healthy dinner. I use to eat a lot of starches like bread, potatoes , tortillas, rice, and pasta I still eat some of this but its wheat now and its good. Congratulations on losing that 4 lbs and on your Wedding :)


----------



## babysalazar1

jen623 said:


> Congrats on your upcoming nuptials CantHrdlyWait and mara16jade!! Thinking about weddings gets me so giddy, my hubby and I just got married a year ago (on Sunday actually is our 1 year anniversary) and it just takes me back to all the happiness I felt at that time in my life. All the stress was definitely worth it (if you ladies are stressing!). I was a pretty laid back bride I am told lol.
> 
> Weight loss is beginning to slow a bit, have lost 12 lbs total though, which I feel really good about.

Congratulations!!! On losing 12 lbs I cant wait to see that number Lol and Happy Anniversary :flower:


----------



## babysalazar1

mara16jade said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! Can't remember if i've posted in here before, but I just got the word from my fiance, that we can start NTNP in September after we get married. This is huge for me. He's changed his mind so many times, but I can tell he means business this time. He said I should start taking prenatals. So..only a little over 2 months away!
> 
> Woohoo, we'll be trying August/September right after our late August wedding. :happydance:
> 
> Congrats on the wedding! :)Click to expand...

Congratulations on the wedding and sending lots of sticky baby dust your way :)


----------



## JaeSung

Hmm. I had posted somewhere about these same months. I was thinking of when I'd like to try again. Giving time for things to normalize after my loss.

I thought between August and October would be good. But narrowed it down to September. Would make for a June due date if it can happen in September.

Is it ok if I join in here?


----------



## jen623

JaeSung said:


> Hmm. I had posted somewhere about these same months. I was thinking of when I'd like to try again. Giving time for things to normalize after my loss.
> 
> I thought between August and October would be good. But narrowed it down to September. Would make for a June due date if it can happen in September.
> 
> Is it ok if I join in here?

You are more than welcome, the more the merrier! Sorry to hear about your loss. Life just isn't fair sometimes :nope:


----------



## JaeSung

jen623 said:


> JaeSung said:
> 
> 
> Hmm. I had posted somewhere about these same months. I was thinking of when I'd like to try again. Giving time for things to normalize after my loss.
> 
> I thought between August and October would be good. But narrowed it down to September. Would make for a June due date if it can happen in September.
> 
> Is it ok if I join in here?
> 
> You are more than welcome, the more the merrier! Sorry to hear about your loss. Life just isn't fair sometimes :nope:Click to expand...

Thank you. 

It isn't. I'm doing ok though.


----------



## dcm_mw12

40 more days until my journey starts :) ;)


----------



## brenn09

I have been reading and running but I'm getting super excited for August!! It is getting so close!! Who is moving over in August with me? We should have someone start a gathering place/thread for us when August comes along and the Septembers can join us right after!! 

Af is due on Friday for me, which starts my last wtt cycle!! Feels like it has taken soooo long to get here! Any other long term waiters moving over in August?


----------



## jen623

September is the month for us! So exciting for those who are going to start ttc in August! Sending lots of sticky baby dust to all of our August ladies. 

I will be stopping BC and the end of this month and charting my cycle for two months before we are done wtt.


----------



## dcm_mw12

brenn09 said:


> I have been reading and running but I'm getting super excited for August!! It is getting so close!! Who is moving over in August with me? We should have someone start a gathering place/thread for us when August comes along and the Septembers can join us right after!!
> 
> Af is due on Friday for me, which starts my last wtt cycle!! Feels like it has taken soooo long to get here! Any other long term waiters moving over in August?

I know for sure that i'll be joining you.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'll def. be over in September!! Just let us know what the thread is called!!


----------



## mara16jade

^^ Same here!! :)


----------



## jen623

Count me in too :happydance:


----------



## brenn09

Well, if I'm the first over I will definitely start us a thread to call home!!! I don't mind if someone else does, either- I'm not trying to take over :haha: 

I'm so excited for af this week!!! I've not said that before :haha: I can't wait until we are all bump buddies!


----------



## Newlywed2012

jen623 said:


> Hi, my name is Jen and I am 24 (almost 25) and have been married a year in June. My hubby is 30 and very ready to start a family. Our financial situation has just recently become stable and we are almost in a place to start ttc. The one thing holding us back is my health, I am overweight and want to lose a few pounds before we stop using birth control. My doctor also recommended that I start an exercise routine. I am looking for others who may be on a weight loss journey before ttc as well or who are looking to start ttc at about the same time. I would love to take this journey with some other women :)

After reading your post Jen623 I thought it would be good to add you to my contacts and would love to share stories and maybe buddy up! I am 23 and got married August last year as well. My hubby is 26 and is also nearly ready to TTC. We are almost in a stable financial position having both finally settled down in our careers and we are in the process of on completing on our first house. So should be moving in 1st August. Hence why we are waiting to TTC until then. We have however taken the step to come off BCP in the last fews days and have started taking preconception supplements ready for August. I want to have at least one period and hopefully a cycle between now and then. 

The other reason I wanted to wait until then is to give me a couple months to lose a bit of weight. After my wedding I went from 12.stone 5lbs at 5;6 tall to 13 stone 10lbs. I would like to get to a BMI of 29 as at the moment I have toppled over in to the obese category and this doesn't sit with me very well. I can cope with being overweight as I always have been but classified being obese scares me a bit. Would be nice to keep in contact to see how you are doing. So good luck

If anyone else is in the same position please feel free to add me. The more the merrier and talking on here is much easier than boring my poor hubby with it every 20 seconds. Although I'm sure he doesn't really mind!! 

Xx


----------



## x Zaly x

Hi ladies, can I join you all? Im Zaly and me and dh will be trying for number two august/september. Im not trying to lose any weight but have been trying to tone up and get my stomach muscles nice and strong. Been strictly taking my folic acid every day for about three months now so should have quite a good build up by the time we start trying. Im getting slightly nervous now as it seems to be fast approaching now but very excited as my little girl keeps asking for a little bro/sis:cloud9: xx


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Welcome Zaly! Glad to have you!!!

Ladies, is it a bad thing when your AF is only like 2 days max?? I got AF on Sunday morning.. yesterday it was hardly anything and today she appears to be completely gone! I don't get it. That seems awfully short...


----------



## dcm_mw12

brenn09 said:


> Well, if I'm the first over I will definitely start us a thread to call home!!! I don't mind if someone else does, either- I'm not trying to take over :haha:
> 
> I'm so excited for af this week!!! I've not said that before :haha: I can't wait until we are all bump buddies!

I can't wait either:winkwink:


----------



## babysalazar1

Hello Ladies I still at 230 haven lost or gained but hubbie is ready to TTC so I am moving over to the TTC threads still going to continue to eat healthy while TTC . So lots of sticky baby dust to you all hope to see you soon. :)


----------



## mara16jade

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Welcome Zaly! Glad to have you!!!
> 
> Ladies, is it a bad thing when your AF is only like 2 days max?? I got AF on Sunday morning.. yesterday it was hardly anything and today she appears to be completely gone! I don't get it. That seems awfully short...

Well I hope not! I have 26-28 day cycles (more on the 26 day average though) and my periods last about 2-3 days. They're never really all that heavy and are already light by the 2 day and nearly gone by the 3rd. I track ovulation and my LP is ~13 days.

I never thought of having a short period as a bad thing. lol I hope its not!


----------



## Tigerlily01

mara16jade said:


> I never thought of having a short period as a bad thing. lol I hope its not!

I'm in the same club, so I hope not!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

okay! I really had no idea if it was a bad sign or not. My cycles are anywhere between 23-32 days.. I just want to make sure all is well when it's time to TTC! LOL


----------



## jen623

Newlywed2012 said:


> jen623 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, my name is Jen and I am 24 (almost 25) and have been married a year in June. My hubby is 30 and very ready to start a family. Our financial situation has just recently become stable and we are almost in a place to start ttc. The one thing holding us back is my health, I am overweight and want to lose a few pounds before we stop using birth control. My doctor also recommended that I start an exercise routine. I am looking for others who may be on a weight loss journey before ttc as well or who are looking to start ttc at about the same time. I would love to take this journey with some other women :)
> 
> After reading your post Jen623 I thought it would be good to add you to my contacts and would love to share stories and maybe buddy up! I am 23 and got married August last year as well. My hubby is 26 and is also nearly ready to TTC. We are almost in a stable financial position having both finally settled down in our careers and we are in the process of on completing on our first house. So should be moving in 1st August. Hence why we are waiting to TTC until then. We have however taken the step to come off BCP in the last fews days and have started taking preconception supplements ready for August. I want to have at least one period and hopefully a cycle between now and then.
> 
> The other reason I wanted to wait until then is to give me a couple months to lose a bit of weight. After my wedding I went from 12.stone 5lbs at 5;6 tall to 13 stone 10lbs. I would like to get to a BMI of 29 as at the moment I have toppled over in to the obese category and this doesn't sit with me very well. I can cope with being overweight as I always have been but classified being obese scares me a bit. Would be nice to keep in contact to see how you are doing. So good luck
> 
> If anyone else is in the same position please feel free to add me. The more the merrier and talking on here is much easier than boring my poor hubby with it every 20 seconds. Although I'm sure he doesn't really mind!!
> 
> XxClick to expand...

I would love to buddy up. I know exactly what you mean about being in the obese category as I have been there far too long. The last few days I have been slipping back into old habits, really need to get back on track. I have found MyFitnessPal to be great for keeping track of calories and super easy plus you can have friends on there to keep you accountable. I have been trying to research a way to track calories burned during exercise more effectively and haven't come up with anything that doesn't seem to cost an arm and a leg like using a heart rate monitor. How do you ladies track this?

Also welcome Zaly! and sending lots of sticky baby dust to baby salazar!!!

One last thing, just checked the calendar and realized I will be stopping BCPs as of Monday, crazy to think that means 2 months until we start ttc :happydance:


----------



## Newlywed2012

jen623 said:


> Newlywed2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen623 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, my name is Jen and I am 24 (almost 25) and have been married a year in June. My hubby is 30 and very ready to start a family. Our financial situation has just recently become stable and we are almost in a place to start ttc. The one thing holding us back is my health, I am overweight and want to lose a few pounds before we stop using birth control. My doctor also recommended that I start an exercise routine. I am looking for others who may be on a weight loss journey before ttc as well or who are looking to start ttc at about the same time. I would love to take this journey with some other women :)
> 
> After reading your post Jen623 I thought it would be good to add you to my contacts and would love to share stories and maybe buddy up! I am 23 and got married August last year as well. My hubby is 26 and is also nearly ready to TTC. We are almost in a stable financial position having both finally settled down in our careers and we are in the process of on completing on our first house. So should be moving in 1st August. Hence why we are waiting to TTC until then. We have however taken the step to come off BCP in the last fews days and have started taking preconception supplements ready for August. I want to have at least one period and hopefully a cycle between now and then.
> 
> The other reason I wanted to wait until then is to give me a couple months to lose a bit of weight. After my wedding I went from 12.stone 5lbs at 5;6 tall to 13 stone 10lbs. I would like to get to a BMI of 29 as at the moment I have toppled over in to the obese category and this doesn't sit with me very well. I can cope with being overweight as I always have been but classified being obese scares me a bit. Would be nice to keep in contact to see how you are doing. So good luck
> 
> If anyone else is in the same position please feel free to add me. The more the merrier and talking on here is much easier than boring my poor hubby with it every 20 seconds. Although I'm sure he doesn't really mind!!
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> I would love to buddy up. I know exactly what you mean about being in the obese category as I have been there far too long. The last few days I have been slipping back into old habits, really need to get back on track. I have found MyFitnessPal to be great for keeping track of calories and super easy plus you can have friends on there to keep you accountable. I have been trying to research a way to track calories burned during exercise more effectively and haven't come up with anything that doesn't seem to cost an arm and a leg like using a heart rate monitor. How do you ladies track this?
> 
> Also welcome Zaly! and sending lots of sticky baby dust to baby salazar!!!
> 
> One last thing, just checked the calendar and realized I will be stopping BCPs as of Monday, crazy to think that means 2 months until we start ttc :happydance:Click to expand...

Hey!

Myfitnesspal is amazing and is the same app I use. I also use pacer which is a pedometer and I challenge myself 10000 steps a day  I also have the cow and gate app which will be brill when we're pregnant as you type in what you have eaten and it is ill show you results of how much you should be eating. It is very good and for me showed a lack of diary and calcium I eat in the run up to becoming pregnant. 

As with regards to Pacer. It will tell you how many calories you have burnt whilst doing your steps. I really like it and its very easy to use with bar charts showing your progress. 

Congrats on the coming of BCPs. I'm still waiting for my period. So when you actually want it to come it decides not to!! Just want to get tracking my cycle. Are any of you using basal temp, cervical mucus or ovulation test kits? I've decided for the moment to let nature take its course and not get too clinical in it. But we're see depends how long it takes for us to conceive. Have a good day ladies. I'm off to work!! 

Xx


----------



## Twinks

Sorry I haven't posted much lately girls but I'm still here! Makes it even more exciting reading through everyone's comments- it's going to be very soon for u August girlies ttc. Sending you lots of baby dust :0) my lo is 13 months old and I feel as if I can't even remeber him being so little when he was a newborn now- feel like he's been this big for ages!


----------



## mara16jade

CantHrdlyWait said:


> okay! I really had no idea if it was a bad sign or not. My cycles are anywhere between 23-32 days.. I just want to make sure all is well when it's time to TTC! LOL

Have you checked to see what your LP is?

That's what got me temping and using FF in the first place. I was so terrified my LP was 10 or less since my cycles were averaging 25 days last year when I started tracking. Now that I've been eating better, exercising and taking a prenatal, they are slowly climbing more towards the 26-28 day cycle range. And my LP is about 13 days. I was seriously freaking out and even called my DF crying that I had a short LP and I'd never be preggers. :wacko:


----------



## Tigerlily01

mara16jade said:


> Have you checked to see what your LP is?
> 
> That's what got me temping and using FF in the first place. I was so terrified my LP was 10 or less since my cycles were averaging 25 days last year when I started tracking.

This is me right now! I just joined fertilityfriend and started charting about a week ago...hopefully all is well!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

mara- I tried tracking but It was hard to do without having my Fiance see me. I FINALLY got him to agree to NTNP, and he doesn't want to get all obsessed. I'm afraid if he sees me tracking he's going to get all nervous again and freak out. What does the Luteal Phase actually mean? My average cycle is 28 days I believe!


----------



## mara16jade

LP is the number of days from ovulation to when you get your period. The issue with having too short (11 or under) of span between ovulating and getting your period is your body doesn't have enough time to build up the uterine lining that you need to carry a baby. Its not a definite, 100% chance that if you have a short LP you won't be able to carry a baby, but you are considered at a higher risk of miscarrying. And if you know before hand that you have a short LP, then you can talk to your doctor about it and there are creams (usually progesterone) that you can do to help lengthen your LP for a day or two (or sometimes more). And also red raspberry leaf tea (RRLT) is good for it too. I starting using that for a few months and either it was a coincidence or it helped. Because I went from 8-10 day LP to now like ~13. But I also started taking my prenatal vitamin seriously and even set an alarm on my phone for every night to remind me. I can have the attention span of a goldfish, so the alarm helps. LOL

I'm the type of person that I want to know "now", and that way I can come to terms with things and have a plan. lol I can drive myself a little nutty, but it works for me. Well....I try to plan the best I can, but life sometimes has other things in mind. haha

I also use charting/tracking as a way to prevent pregnancy since I can't go on birth control. You could always use that spin on it if your fiance starts asking questions. :winkwink:

ETA: Just re-read your post that you guys are NTNP. So I guess saying you're using it as a way to prevent pregnancy won't work. haha


----------



## jen623

Newlywed2012 said:


> jen623 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newlywed2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen623 said:
> 
> 
> Hey!
> 
> Myfitnesspal is amazing and is the same app I use. I also use pacer which is a pedometer and I challenge myself 10000 steps a day  I also have the cow and gate app which will be brill when we're pregnant as you type in what you have eaten and it is ill show you results of how much you should be eating. It is very good and for me showed a lack of diary and calcium I eat in the run up to becoming pregnant.
> 
> As with regards to Pacer. It will tell you how many calories you have burnt whilst doing your steps. I really like it and its very easy to use with bar charts showing your progress.
> 
> Congrats on the coming of BCPs. I'm still waiting for my period. So when you actually want it to come it decides not to!! Just want to get tracking my cycle. Are any of you using basal temp, cervical mucus or ovulation test kits? I've decided for the moment to let nature take its course and not get too clinical in it. But we're see depends how long it takes for us to conceive. Have a good day ladies. I'm off to work!!
> 
> Xx
> 
> Thanks for the ideas. I am going to check out Pacer and maybe that app too. I am going to be tracking my basal temp, cervical mucus and using ovulation test kits. If something is wrong I want to know, watching my best friend go through heartbreak after heartbreak when it came to her fertility and learn things slowly over the course of years, makes me want to be informed right away. I was all set to just come off birth control, start doing it like jackrabbits and see what happens but the more you read, that isn't really going to help if you don't know your body. If we had decided to NTNP, I would probably not worry about it but we are ready for a baby! Plus I have always wanted to know more about what goes on with my body, conception and pregnancy so this is a good opportunity to learn.
> 
> 
> mara16jade said:
> 
> 
> LP is the number of days from ovulation to when you get your period. The issue with having too short (11 or under) of span between ovulating and getting your period is your body doesn't have enough time to build up the uterine lining that you need to carry a baby. Its not a definite, 100% chance that if you have a short LP you won't be able to carry a baby, but you are considered at a higher risk of miscarrying. And if you know before hand that you have a short LP, then you can talk to your doctor about it and there are creams (usually progesterone) that you can do to help lengthen your LP for a day or two (or sometimes more). And also red raspberry leaf tea (RRLT) is good for it too. I starting using that for a few months and either it was a coincidence or it helped. Because I went from 8-10 day LP to now like ~13. But I also started taking my prenatal vitamin seriously and even set an alarm on my phone for every night to remind me. I can have the attention span of a goldfish, so the alarm helps. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> This really helped me to understand more about LP and such, thanks for the great explanation!!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks Mara! It really did help. I don't think I have a short LP. It seems to be around 13-14 days! Woo! 

I've only got 71 days until the wedding. Today i'm thinking about all the things I need to buy/make. Oy!!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Does anyone get upset with your OH about things he does that may affect his fertility!?? This is SO STUPID of me, but my FI just started wearing these Jockey boxer briefs. They seriously look like compression shorts. He wears a pair every single day! You always hear the myth about men not wearing tight shorts/underwear because it over heats the sperm. I've been SO good about keeping my mouth shut because we are only NTNP once we get married, but all I can think is that those stupid underwear might be the one reason I don't get pregnant. Do you think they are really that big of a culprit? He's literally OBSESSED with these underwear. I will never be able to get him to stop wearing them. LOL


----------



## mara16jade

Yeah, I took over the "research" part of fertility and he just sort of told me to advise whatever I thought was necessary. He will NOT remember on his own to take his multi-vitamin (and I guess I'm sort of bad too - but I set a nightly alarm at 9pm to remind me and it works!). My DF doesn't like boxer briefs so I'm lucky there, and he hates with a passion hot showers. :shrug: Guess I got lucky.

Maybe you could slowly start swapping out boxer briefs for boxers when you do laundry? :blush:

You know... "I have no idea where they went. Maybe the dryer ate them." :shrug: lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

LOL Won't work Mara! We do our laundry together! We don't have a washer or dryer at our apartment so we both do ours the same time at my grandfathers house. Plus, they are really expensive and I don't want to get rid of them. He'd be pissed. I just really need to watch my tongue right now because we are just "going with the flow" after we get married but with no protection.. he said "if you aren't pregnant after a couple of months, we'll get more serious about it" so I can't take his underwear away yet!! LOL


----------



## mara16jade

CantHrdlyWait said:


> ... I can't take his underwear away yet!! LOL

LOL :rofl: :rofl: 
That made me lol in my office at work. I swear people probably think I'm nuts sometimes. :winkwink:


----------



## jen623

My OH wears boxer briefs but he has consented to start wearing boxers while we are trying to conceive. He says he will do it for our kids and he hates boxers with a passion lol :-D


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well that's good. I don't think he's going to be willing to give them up :(


----------



## Newlywed2012

Hey. Does anyone use the Selene app. It tracks cervical mucus, cervical position, menstrual flow and you can out your basal temp in it too. It can also predict ovulation and gives you all the info in a graph form. A great FREE app I have to say!!!


----------



## mara16jade

I use Fertility Friend (mainly on the computer) and then Woman's Log on my phone.


----------



## jen623

mara16jade
Do you use the FertilityFriend app on your phone at all? I am going to start tracking my BBT tomorrow (because I forgot this morning oops, case of the Mondays I suppose) and was wondering how well it worked. I have downloaded it but haven't had a chance to check it out


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I use an app called Period Tracker.. It's nice. Gives you tons of options to keep track of everything!!


----------



## Twinks

We used the app maybe baby with our lo. We had to use the clear blue fertility monitor in the end as I was having problems conceiving- fell pregnant with the first month of using the clear blue monitor! It's getting closer for us all ladies :0)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Each day we are a little closer ladies! I'm getting pretty heavy into wedding/honeymoon planning so it'll be here before we know it!


----------



## Twinks

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Each day we are a little closer ladies! I'm getting pretty heavy into wedding/honeymoon planning so it'll be here before we know it!

Aw congrats in advance!!! What a lovely summer- wedding, honeymoon and ttc :-D x


----------



## mara16jade

jen623 said:


> mara16jade
> Do you use the FertilityFriend app on your phone at all? I am going to start tracking my BBT tomorrow (because I forgot this morning oops, case of the Mondays I suppose) and was wondering how well it worked. I have downloaded it but haven't had a chance to check it out

Didn't know there was an app! I just use their regular website. haha


----------



## jen623

mara16jade said:


> jen623 said:
> 
> 
> mara16jade
> Do you use the FertilityFriend app on your phone at all? I am going to start tracking my BBT tomorrow (because I forgot this morning oops, case of the Mondays I suppose) and was wondering how well it worked. I have downloaded it but haven't had a chance to check it out
> 
> Didn't know there was an app! I just use their regular website. hahaClick to expand...

Oh I see. Well I still haven't tried it because I am forgetful but not too big a deal because I haven't started my period like I thought I would right away which has happened when I miss a pill before (I was on the mini-pill which has progesterone only). Sort of feel like it may be coming on but not sure. Anyone else recently off of birth control still waiting for their period?


----------



## JaeSung

Which app is best to use? I signed up for fertility friend.


----------



## brenn09

I've been using Fertility Friend for over a year, and I love it! I don't temp, but I use OPKs and now I've started using my CBFM for this cycle, in preparation for ttc next cycle as well as follow my fertile signs like CM and FF has been great! In fact, FF is the only way I knew I was ovulating late a couple of cycles ago and I actually thought FF was wrong, until I got my positive OPK :haha: FF is the only reason we didn't begin having unprotected sex, but if we were trying FF would have told us to keep going rather than stopping a week early! 

I'm so excited that July is here!!!! I can't believe I'll technically be ttc the end of this month- AF is due July 25thish, depending on O. I won't be in my fertile window until August 5th though.


----------



## jen623

Period started today!! Don't think I have ever been excited for it but it means I can officially start charting lol.


----------



## mara16jade

Well, I have a predicament. We are set to start TTC in August, but later this month I'll be trying on dresses since I'm my sister's maid of honor at her wedding.

Her wedding is February 1, 2014...so *if* I got pregnant in August/September I'd be 5 months pregnant. How the heck do I pick out a dress not knowing if I'll be pregnant or not?!? We need to order the dresses by mid-August so they'll be here by mid-December. So there's no changing my mind on the dress come September/October/November/etc. if I get pregnant. I don't really want to tell her I might be pregnant because it may or may not be an issue. 

How big are 3-5 month pregnant bellies? LOL :wacko: I feel so silly worrying about this...


----------



## jen623

My best friend was pregnant for my wedding but didn't know if she would be when we shopped for dresses. When we were shopping, she just looked for dresses that had a little room in the front. Taking a dress in is easier than letting it out so order one size bigger if in doubt would be my advice. Hope this helps!


----------



## Hanie22

Came of my pill last sunday so hopefully next month we will be good to start trying :) eek so exited :D


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Mara, I agree with Jen. Maybe look for a dress with an Empire waist, and buy a size bigger?


----------



## bumpin2012

Mara: my 5 month belly was barely noticeable. I was really sick for my whole pregnancy, and barely gained any weight. your first baby typically doesn't show very easily. I agree with Jen, if you buy a size bigger, you can get the alterations done a few weeks before the wedding. empire waists are very forgiving as well, and very flattering on a preggo belly


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So yesterday me and OH were talking and he said (on his on will.. I didn't say anything) that he might just want to TTC versus NTNP...I just sat there kind of shocked. He can't wait to BD _ALL the time _and said "maybe i'll selling myself short with this not preventing thing" I just had to laugh a little. Of course he'd be excited about that! I'm just keeping my mouth shut and going with whatever he decides after we get married. 

but it's exciting!!! ;) My DREAM would be to find out right at christmas time (or happily before) that i'm pregnant!


----------



## Newlywed2012

Still waiting for the big P since coming off BCP. I just hope I do become regular as at the moment I'm getting charmingly headaches all the time, sore breasts, feeling sick and getting spots. 

Canthrdlywait - my plan is to TTC in August and I would love to be able to tell people just before Xmas. We've already decided tobuy our parents a mug with nan and grandad on and sisters and brothers auntie and uncle, wrap them up and tell them we have a early Xmas present for them  fingers crossed it all goes to plan!! Xx


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Newlywed2012 said:


> Still waiting for the big P since coming off BCP. I just hope I do become regular as at the moment I'm getting charmingly headaches all the time, sore breasts, feeling sick and getting spots.
> 
> Canthrdlywait - my plan is to TTC in August and I would love to be able to tell people just before Xmas. We've already decided tobuy our parents a mug with nan and grandad on and sisters and brothers auntie and uncle, wrap them up and tell them we have a early Xmas present for them  fingers crossed it all goes to plan!! Xx

Aww!! That's adorable!! I bet you will get pregnant before Christmas!! :thumbup:


----------



## jen623

I have started working out a plan for if I am pregnant by Christmas as well! :-D Something with a card that says something like "Hope you aren't dissappointed but your Christmas present is still being made" with a copy of ultrasound picture and "Oh we also decided to make you a grandma (or grandpa or aunt or uncle etc)"

Still working out the details obviously lol.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

jen623 said:


> I have started working out a plan for if I am pregnant by Christmas as well! :-D Something with a card that says something like "Hope you aren't dissappointed but your Christmas present is still being made" with a copy of ultrasound picture and "Oh we also decided to make you a grandma (or grandpa or aunt or uncle etc)"
> 
> Still working out the details obviously lol.

Me too!! I spent a few hours on pinterest the other night looking up Pregnancy Announcements.. and there are tons depending on what type of year you find out!! I'm trying to think of 3 different ones.. How to tell my husband, my parents, and then later my friends on facebook.

I think i'll tell the hubby buy buying him one of those "You're Going to Be A Dad" books for Men.. or a tiny hockey jersey since we are both obsessed with Hockey! 

My mom will be so much harder. She knows me so well, she will probably know i'm pregnant before I do! LOL


----------



## mara16jade

CantHrdlyWait said:


> So yesterday me and OH were talking and he said (on his on will.. I didn't say anything) that he might just want to TTC versus NTNP...I just sat there kind of shocked. He can't wait to BD _ALL the time _and said "maybe i'll selling myself short with this not preventing thing" I just had to laugh a little. Of course he'd be excited about that! I'm just keeping my mouth shut and going with whatever he decides after we get married.
> 
> but it's exciting!!! ;) My DREAM would be to find out right at christmas time (or happily before) that i'm pregnant!

Ooo, good news!! :happydance:

I'm hoping to be able to announce around Christmas, but we'll see how that goes. haha :winkwink:


----------



## mara16jade

CantHrdlyWait said:


> jen623 said:
> 
> 
> I have started working out a plan for if I am pregnant by Christmas as well! :-D Something with a card that says something like "Hope you aren't dissappointed but your Christmas present is still being made" with a copy of ultrasound picture and "Oh we also decided to make you a grandma (or grandpa or aunt or uncle etc)"
> 
> Still working out the details obviously lol.
> 
> Me too!! I spent a few hours on pinterest the other night looking up Pregnancy Announcements.. and there are tons depending on what type of year you find out!! I'm trying to think of 3 different ones.. How to tell my husband, my parents, and then later my friends on facebook.
> 
> I think i'll tell the hubby buy buying him one of those "You're Going to Be A Dad" books for Men.. or a tiny hockey jersey since we are both obsessed with Hockey!
> 
> My mom will be so much harder. She knows me so well, she will probably know i'm pregnant before I do! LOLClick to expand...

I love the "Christmas present" idea. :thumbup:

And I was soooo looking forward to surprising my OH, but we talked about it and he said he wants to see every HPT and find out with me. LOL He's ruining my brilliant surprise plan! :dohh: lol


----------



## jen623

I don't know if I will be able to keep it from my OH! I love the idea of surprising him but if I think I am pregnant, not sure if I will be able to keep it from him lol. Though I guess it doesn't matter either way, being pregnant is the important part :-D


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

You ladies are right.. If I think I'm pregnant, I might not be able to keep it from my OH, but I'd really like to and surprise him. I have no idea what he would want! I guess we'll have to discuss that when we TTC. Most likely i'd be taking a test in the morning and my Oh commutes over an hour to work everyday and he leaves at 4 am. I don't get up until almost 8 so he wouldn't be here when I tested.. hmmmm. Lots to think about!


----------



## StrawBerry2

Hi Ladies, lovely thread! I'd like to join in :) We have 9 weeks to go before we officially start TTC :) :) :) I am so excited I can't contain myself. I hope to see you all over on the ttc boards come mid September!!:)

I am 31 and my fiancé is 32. We have been together for 5 years and 5 months, of which we have been engaged for the past 2 years. We are getting married in about 10 weeks time!! I am starting to get really really excited. Wedding plans coming together nicely...but still have a few "loose ends" to tie up...lol ;)

Sometimes I feel like I have to keep my excitement to myself...otherwise I would drive the people around me crazy (lol)...so please bare with me for "venting" (in a good way;) on here!!!

YAYYYYYYY!!!!! so excited!!

Bless you all - and may we all find what we are looking for...especially two pink lines on a certain test.... :)

xXx


----------



## mara16jade

StrawBerry2 said:


> Wedding plans coming together nicely...but still have a few "loose ends" to tie up...lol ;)

You and me both! lol

We get married on August 24th, so our date is right around the corner! :wacko: We'll be TTC right off the bat (hopefully on our honeymoon if the timing is right). :happydance:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Stawberry - you must be getting married very shortly after me! I have 58 days until my wedding day! 

I was just sitting here at my desk thinking that i'm only going to O one more time before we are TTC and it's SO hard to believe!! I am O'ing right now and it's crazy to think that soon i'll be OBSESSED with the time around ovulation! So crazy!!!


----------



## StrawBerry2

> You and me both! lol
> 
> We get married on August 24th, so our date is right around the corner! :wacko: We'll be TTC right off the bat (hopefully on our honeymoon if the timing is right). :happydance:

O wow - August 24th!! Awesome -that is really just around the corner! And yay for ttc'ing immediately :happydance: Lots and lots of babydust :dust: for you for a honeymoon baby! :baby:

Good luck with the rest of the planning! - what do you still have left to do? :)


----------



## StrawBerry2

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Stawberry - you must be getting married very shortly after me! I have 58 days until my wedding day!
> 
> I was just sitting here at my desk thinking that i'm only going to O one more time before we are TTC and it's SO hard to believe!! I am O'ing right now and it's crazy to think that soon i'll be OBSESSED with the time around ovulation! So crazy!!!

Hi CantHrdlyWait :kiss:

Yes - we are really saying "I do" very close in dates I recon :) We are getting married Wednesday the 18th of September :) The wedding venue we fell in love with was fully booked for weekend weddings for the rest of the year! And most of our guests will be taking off from work, because they are coming from overseas anyway! Never thought I'd get married on a Wednesday - but I quite like the idea now! So many awesome suppliers are available!! :) How are you going with the planning? Still a lot to do?

I totally get what you mean about being OBSESSED around ovulation time! I mean I feel way more broody around ovulation - although we are preventing right now. So yeah, once we start TTC - ovulation time will be a bit different! ;) I have really noticed it the past few months how broody I get! And DITTO on ovulating right NOW! So am I :)

According to my cycle and ovulation time (and my app on my phone) - I will be day 26 (of my 28 day cycle) on my wedding day.... not ideal I'd say! So I guess we will have a post honey moon baby hopefully... hopefully I will have some good news mid-ish October :happydance: :baby:

Good luck with the wedding stuff!! Can't wait to be TTC buddies with you and Mara :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

StrawBerry2 said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Stawberry - you must be getting married very shortly after me! I have 58 days until my wedding day!
> 
> I was just sitting here at my desk thinking that i'm only going to O one more time before we are TTC and it's SO hard to believe!! I am O'ing right now and it's crazy to think that soon i'll be OBSESSED with the time around ovulation! So crazy!!!
> 
> Hi CantHrdlyWait :kiss:
> 
> Yes - we are really saying "I do" very close in dates I recon :) We are getting married Wednesday the 18th of September :) The wedding venue we fell in love with was fully booked for weekend weddings for the rest of the year! And most of our guests will be taking off from work, because they are coming from overseas anyway! Never thought I'd get married on a Wednesday - but I quite like the idea now! So many awesome suppliers are available!! :) How are you going with the planning? Still a lot to do?
> 
> I totally get what you mean about being OBSESSED around ovulation time! I mean I feel way more broody around ovulation - although we are preventing right now. So yeah, once we start TTC - ovulation time will be a bit different! ;) I have really noticed it the past few months how broody I get! And DITTO on ovulating right NOW! So am I :)
> 
> According to my cycle and ovulation time (and my app on my phone) - I will be day 26 (of my 28 day cycle) on my wedding day.... not ideal I'd say! So I guess we will have a post honey moon baby hopefully... hopefully I will have some good news mid-ish October :happydance: :baby:
> 
> Good luck with the wedding stuff!! Can't wait to be TTC buddies with you and Mara :)Click to expand...

I know how it is having your wedding on an off day! I'm getting married on a Friday! some people have been complaining about it, but I don't really care if they don't like it. I figure they don't have to come. We are leaving that night for our Honeymoon. It's such a small wedding that all planning is pretty much done. We just mailed out invitations yesterday.. Woohoo!! 

A couple of months ago my APP had me ovulating WHILE we were on our honeymoon, but after a couple cycles, it's changed to the week after we get back! I was a little bummed, a honeymoon baby would have been SO cute! :baby:


----------



## mara16jade

StrawBerry2 said:


> You and me both! lol
> 
> We get married on August 24th, so our date is right around the corner! :wacko: We'll be TTC right off the bat (hopefully on our honeymoon if the timing is right). :happydance:
> 
> O wow - August 24th!! Awesome -that is really just around the corner! And yay for ttc'ing immediately :happydance: Lots and lots of babydust :dust: for you for a honeymoon baby! :baby:
> 
> Good luck with the rest of the planning! - what do you still have left to do? :)Click to expand...

Thanks! :flower:

Its mainly little details now (all the stuff that adds up at the end and drives you bonkers!! lol). 

Mainly one of my bridesmaids (my cousin) is not being helpful or cooperative, and its creating a little bit of stress. She's closer (she's only an hour away) than my DF's sister who lives twice (about 2 hours away) as far and didn't come to the bridesmaids dressing fitting, my bridal shower and is now complaining about getting hair and makeup done. Yet everyone except the out of state girl made it. I told her she is welcome to use someone else for hair and makeup, but pictures start at 2:30pm sharp - so if she's not ready/not there, too bad. :shrug:

We have two flower girls and one ring bearer: one flower girl is set and ready to go, the other one has the dress but communication with my friend (her mom) has been not so good - and she's the mom of the ring bearer too. So that is kinda stressing me out since I don't know if she has reserved a tux/suit for her son or not. Or bought the petticoat to go under the skirt of the flower girl dress. At least one girl is 100% ready to go. haha

We need to make our table numbers:
We've been together for over 10 years so what we're going to do is make a recap of our relationship. We're going to go back to some memorable places and hold up a "Table 1", "Table 2", etc. sign (like our first date, our dorm where we met, etc.).

I also need to make the vases that my bridesmaids will put their bouquets in after the ceremony so they don't die too quickly.

We need to buy the table place cards and print everyone's name.

Still waiting on our cake topper - its custom made and it should be done next week and then shipped to me.

Need to reserve our dad's tuxes and match their vest/tie to our mom's dresses.

LOL I could go on, but I don't want to bore you. :rofl:


----------



## mara16jade

CantHrdlyWait said:


> A couple of months ago my APP had me ovulating WHILE we were on our honeymoon, but after a couple cycles, it's changed to the week after we get back! I was a little bummed, a honeymoon baby would have been SO cute! :baby:

Yup, same here. For a while I was supposed to have it pretty close, but now its looking like I'll just get AF while on my honeymoon! Not cool. Oh well, luckily I don't have long or heavy ones (just painful so I'll be taking my pain meds. with me). :dohh:


----------



## Newlywed2012

Hey girls, so I'm losing weight and in the right track! Still no sign of AF and its been over 30 days now. I have sore nipples, a hormonal headache, nausea (I'm thinking this could be related to my pregnacare) and a mixture of other things of which I am convinced I am pregnant- but deep down I know I'm not. I may just get a pregnancy test to see. What a lovely surprise that would be!!! Anyway girls, how is everyone else's journey going whilst WTT?


----------



## mara16jade

Newlywed2012 said:


> Hey girls, so I'm losing weight and in the right track! Still no sign of AF and its been over 30 days now. I have sore nipples, a hormonal headache, nausea (I'm thinking this could be related to my pregnacare) and a mixture of other things of which I am convinced I am pregnant- but deep down I know I'm not. I may just get a pregnancy test to see. What a lovely surprise that would be!!! Anyway girls, how is everyone else's journey going whilst WTT?

Ooo, good job with the weight loss!
I'm trying to tone and lose weight as well - since March I've only lost 8lbs, but it looks like I've lost a lot more since I'm toning. But I'm sooooo addicted to looking at the numbers on the scale that I really get fixated on it. :dohh: Oh well. I'd like to lose another 10lbs before the wedding, but that is probably not going to happen. lol Never thought I'd be getting married at this weight since I was so much thinner when I met my OH. :(

Do you know what DPO you are? Do you think you guys may have :sex: during ovulation? Hmm, exciting! And you wouldn't even really be showing by your wedding date even if you are preggo! :) haha


----------



## jen623

Way to go on the weight loss ladies! I have stalled a bit. Been starting my days out right but haven't really been tracking calories for lunch and dinner and snacks. I think I may have put a little weight back on but afraid to step on the scale. Things have been a bit stressful at home with finances and some things we have going on and I have yet again let my health be the last thing on my mind. 

Thinking I need to change it up, explore new options for workouts, find some new foods and/or recipes, just get excited about getting healthy in general. I have been trying to at least reduce portion size and drink water more conciously and have been very good about taking my prenatal. I just need to stay more focused on why this is important and not let food and stress rule my life. 

Can't believe in a month and a half or so, we will be trying to get pregnant, still seems kind of surreal because my OH and I have talked about children for the last 3 years at least out of the 4 years we have been together!

Newlywed2012 keep us posted on pregnancy test results :-D


----------



## Newlywed2012

It was around ovulation but think I may be spotting today and AF is in her way... I may be moving to TTC thread sooner than I thought as last night we decided to no longer preventing using condoms and to NTNP  very exciting stuff!!! Good luck ladies and lots of baby dust to you all!!!


----------



## StrawBerry2

[/QUOTE] A couple of months ago my APP had me ovulating WHILE we were on our honeymoon, but after a couple cycles, it's changed to the week after we get back! I was a little bummed, a honeymoon baby would have been SO cute! :baby:[/QUOTE]

Ditto!! :) My app did the same - I will be O'ing the week after we get back from honeymoon! Will still be awesome though! :happydance:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Hey ladies! OH went on a weekend trip to the beach this weekend. We saw so many babies and small children. I kept saying "Awww.. I want one!" LOL FI is getting a lot more comfortable talking about TTC, which is a step in the right direction. 53 days tomorrow!!


----------



## StrawBerry2

Sounds like you had a lovely weekend!! :)

65 days to go for us before we TTC - that is only 9 weeks!!! :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

It's coming faster than we know!!!


----------



## mara16jade

We were at Costco and I was pointing out a crib (one of those 4-in-1 that goes from crib, toddler bed, daybed and full sized bed). And at first my DF was like, oh its a crib. lol Then I pointed out the pictures to show what it can do. He got all interested and loved how it was so versatile. :lol:

Then later last night I re-posted this youtube video on Facebook and he was cracking up. He actually watched it twice. lol

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=yZNP965I063lY-DDy1ongg&bvm=bv.48705608,d.cGE


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

We haven't looked at anything like that yet, but I was surprised how OPEN FI was about us TTC this weekend. It's really the first time he's been open about it, and bringing it up himself.


----------



## mara16jade

Omg, I'm 39 days away from our wedding = 39 days way from TTC!!!!!!! Exciting and a bit frightening. :rofl:


----------



## StrawBerry2

mara16jade said:


> Omg, I'm 39 days away from our wedding = 39 days way from TTC!!!!!!! Exciting and a bit frightening. :rofl:

Wow 39 days are gonna just fly past!! How exciting!!! :) Can't wait to join you then a bit after that on the TTC boards!!! :happydance:


----------



## StrawBerry2

CantHrdlyWait said:


> We haven't looked at anything like that yet, but I was surprised how OPEN FI was about us TTC this weekend. It's really the first time he's been open about it, and bringing it up himself.

That's really good that he's bringing TTC up himself :thumbup: Very good sign! 

I saw so many :baby:'s today! Must be on my mind lol!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Hey ladies! I'm a little worried about OH's job and how it might affect TTC. He works for a contracting company that does work for the government. The government decided to pursue another contract and get rid of the company that my OH is employed by. Historically, they always keep the same people as employees, they just have to reapply to this new company. However, if they decide not to hire them, he's out of a job. This really scares me. If he doesn't have a job, i'm sure we won't be TTC. Worse yet, the contact takes effect WHILE we are on our honeymoon! 

They are having a meeting next week. Hopefully he will learn more . I will be utterly heartbroken if we have to move this AGAIN!!


----------



## mara16jade

Oh no!! I'm so sorry, that is not the news you need right now. :hugs:
I hope you guys get some good news next week! Fx


----------



## jen623

Praying the news is good for you CantHrdlyWait!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks ladies! my OH isn't worried at all, just me, but he has a hard time sometimes accepting that "things change" and they might not keep them as employees. I hope they do, I just worry that they won't and he wasn't expecting to lose his job at all. Great. On top of the wedding and everything else, I don't want to worry about this.


----------



## 2moms2be

OMG, AF is due tomorrow... and then it's onto our first cycle TTC! I can't believe this happened so quickly. It was dragging, and then all the sudden, it snuck up! I've got super anxiety happening :p But so excited too! How are you ladies holding up?


----------



## mara16jade

Woo, one more cycle!! :thumbup:

I've got two more, but the second one is going to come either a day before the wedding, on the wedding or right after the wedding. :dohh: lol But at least I'll be TTC at the tail end of our honeymoon!! :happydance:


----------



## jen623

So exciting for the ladies starting in August!! Sending lots of baby dust your way! September feels kinda far away but with the way time has been going this summer, it will be here before we know it. So excited!!!!


----------



## mara16jade

I must admit, I'm starting to panic a little. :rofl:
I want a :baby: so bad, but...you know...the "what if's" start running through your head. :dohh:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Jen - August will fly because i'm getting married the first weekend in September! 49 days today. OMG. In the 40's now!!!

Mara- That SUCKS about AF coming so close to the wedding!! Mine was calling for that a few months ago but luckily changes in my cycle kicked it back a week or two. So don't want to be dealing with AF on my wedding day!!!


----------



## 2moms2be

mara16jade said:


> I must admit, I'm starting to panic a little. :rofl:
> I want a :baby: so bad, but...you know...the "what if's" start running through your head. :dohh:

This is exactly where I'm at. I go from rainbows & stars in my eyes to dollar signs in my eyes LOL.... not to mention the big, looming This Will Change Our Relationship thing.

I am trying very hard not to let my anxiety run away with me. I have a tendency to do that. 

Glad to see you're in the same boat. Let me hand you an oar :rofl:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm nervous too. I just have this feeling it's going to take me a long time to conceive, but I really don't know because i've never TTC'd before.


----------



## mara16jade

2moms2be said:


> mara16jade said:
> 
> 
> I must admit, I'm starting to panic a little. :rofl:
> I want a :baby: so bad, but...you know...the "what if's" start running through your head. :dohh:
> 
> This is exactly where I'm at. I go from rainbows & stars in my eyes to dollar signs in my eyes LOL.... not to mention the big, looming This Will Change Our Relationship thing.
> 
> I am trying very hard not to let my anxiety run away with me. I have a tendency to do that.
> 
> Glad to see you're in the same boat. Let me hand you an oar :rofl:Click to expand...

LOL :hugs:


----------



## mara16jade

CantHrdlyWait said:


> I'm nervous too. I just have this feeling it's going to take me a long time to conceive, but I really don't know because i've never TTC'd before.

I know! I have that horrible feeling too, and don't know why. We've never TTC or had an oops (well, one and it turned into nothing). But I can't really shake that fear. I don't think it helps that my sister who is 42 had been trying with her fiance for over a year and is now taking a break until after their wedding. And then my friend who is 30 and also took a year until she finally conceived. I know a year isn't THAT long...but it's long enough. :wacko:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Mara- right!! But I was just on my "period tracker" app that has a social networking part of it, and a woman got pregnant her first month trying! Stories like this give me hope!!

I've got ONE AND HALF months until I'm married and TTC!!!! I can't believe it!!


----------



## brenn09

CantHrdlyWait said:


> a woman got pregnant her first month trying!

I was browsing through ttc groups and was reading through the girls from wtt in april- like 5 of those girls are already pregnant!! A couple on the very first month, so I was practically doing a happy dance on my couch because stories like theirs give me hope I won't be ttc forever! I've been waiting so long, I don't think I would handle a long ttc journey (1+year) very well.


----------



## Twinks

All your posts are making it all very exciting- not long now!! Baby dust to everyone ttc in August. Can't believe it's almost August already! I only have one cycle left and we're going to start trying! I'm still a bit heavier than I'd like after my first so would really like to get a teensy bit more weight off and a little fitter :0) it's the best feeling girls- my Los 14 months old and I look at him every day and think I'm the luckiest girl alive. He's amazing. Can't wait to give him a lil brother or sister. It took me 5 months to conceive him using the cbfm :0)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

brenn09 said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> a woman got pregnant her first month trying!
> 
> I was browsing through ttc groups and was reading through the girls from wtt in april- like 5 of those girls are already pregnant!! A couple on the very first month, so I was practically doing a happy dance on my couch because stories like theirs give me hope I won't be ttc forever! I've been waiting so long, I don't think I would handle a long ttc journey (1+year) very well.Click to expand...

I know! I've noticed that a lot of these girls got pregnant pretty fast!! Yay!! I sure hope that's the case for us. I was watching pregnancy announcements on youtube last night (for like 2 hours) and almost ALL of them it was Christmas! I thought it'd be so cute, but apparently me and millions of others!


----------



## jen623

I am excited to start ttc on one hand but on the other I haven't lost as much weight as I would of liked. Need to get my motivation back and stick to counting calories and trying to exercise more. Hopefully I can still lose a few more lbs before we officially start ttc.

Sending lots of baby dust to the ladies who will be ttc in August!!


----------



## mara16jade

Yeah, I would have liked to lose more weight, but I still have a month-ish. :lol:

Since February this year, I've lost about 8lbs - not nearly as much as I would have like, but oh well. :shrug: I'll just keep at it and see where I'm at by the time I do get a bfp. :)


----------



## brenn09

I'm moving over (if AF shows as scheduled) on Saturday! Does anyone want to start the ttc thread in groups and discussions? I don't mind doing it, but I also know that I'm so busy that I can't devote a lot of time to taking care of it! Any other August tryers want to start it? 

If no one else wants to, what name do we all want? I can't believe I'm really moving over :haha:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Good questions Brenn! I am a September girl, but I can't wait to have a TTC thread to go to with people from this thread. Maybe named something about "WTT Girls who are now TTC in August/September" ? or something along those lines so it's easy to find!


----------



## x Zaly x

Im an August trier!! Im expecting my af around the 7th and after that its all systems go! I can believe it, im so excited! Making a group for us all is an excellent idea. You should create the group :) xx


----------



## jen623

I think something like the name you posted is fine and just to let us all know on here so that we can join when the time comes :-D 

So exciting!!!!


----------



## 2moms2be

CD6 here, and expecting to O the first/second week of August... I can't believe it's here already! I'm jumping out of my skin! See you ladies over there soon ;)


----------



## mara16jade

I'm a late August/ early September trier!! :)

I agree, a title close to what we have now so we all know where to go. LOL :haha:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Who is worried about money? My FI brings it up constantly and how he worries and I always give him the "there won't be a perfect time" speech, but as I sit here right now, I have $11 in my bank account until Thursday of next week! FI makes decent money, but I didn't go to college so I don't make that much ($12.50/HR). I DO worry about how he will have a child, but I don't want FI to know because then he will just push it off. What I make for not going to college is considered good money where I am. I know my parents will help us A LOT, but I am worrying a little. I am working on paying off some debt, and then i will have about $200 a month extra. I also have a new car that I bought 2 years ago when I was single. It would be really hard to sell it, and I don't want to sell it.. *sigh*


----------



## 2moms2be

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Who is worried about money? My FI brings it up constantly and how he worries and I always give him the "there won't be a perfect time" speech, but as I sit here right now, I have $11 in my bank account until Thursday of next week! FI makes decent money, but I didn't go to college so I don't make that much ($12.50/HR). I DO worry about how he will have a child, but I don't want FI to know because then he will just push it off. What I make for not going to college is considered good money where I am. I know my parents will help us A LOT, but I am worrying a little. I am working on paying off some debt, and then i will have about $200 a month extra. I also have a new car that I bought 2 years ago when I was single. It would be really hard to sell it, and I don't want to sell it.. *sigh*

I worry about money constantly. Huuuuuge worrywart. I make decent money, and my wife does okay (not great), and she has a new car; we both have some debt.... she needs dental work that's going to cost us through the nose; my car is on its last legs... *sigh*

But! My salary is sufficient to support her working part-time, so we're hoping to avoid a daycare expense... and we're going to do this as inexpensively as possible. The way I look at it, babies survived with just mom's pair of boobs for quite some time, LOL, so they don't need a ton, in all honesty. We're keeping it simple. If you wait til you're ready, you could be waiting forever. So. I have faith that it will work out.... we'll make it work. And you will too <3


----------



## mara16jade

We're doing ok, but of course we spoil ourselves right now since its just the two of us. We'll need to cut back and make sacrifices - which I'm assuming we'll just learn to cope with and adapt to the new lifestyle. I might be speaking for myself here, but I think everyone has areas they can cut back (not cut out, just cut back). Examples: expensive haircuts, getting your nails done, movie channels, fastest internet speed available through your provider (that's our biggie lol), massages, fast food/eating out, etc. Stuff like that. :)

My mom cuts my hair and I do my own nails, but we don't skimp on internet or movie channels at home. :blush: And we have some rather expensive hobbies (scuba diving and photography eek!). So I know we have some things we can cut back on. haha


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

We honestly don't have that much to cut back on! I literally pay my bills and spend a tiny bit on myself.. even our cable is free at our apartment. This is why I worry. We really don't have anywhere to "cutback" except to not go out to eat sometimes and spend some money on ourselves. I know when my debt is paid off, i'll have a lot more money, and same for FI. I also stress BIG TIME about what we will do for daycare. I want to be a SAHM, but I can't while I have all these bills to pay(I have to work full time to pay the bills). If i sold my car, I could be a SAHM, but at the same time, I dont' want to work JUST to pay for daycare either. So i'm just lost as to what i'm going to do here as well. I can't imagine living with only one car. FI works an hour from home right now. I would be NUTS if I was home with the kid and couldn't leave the house.


----------



## mara16jade

You might want to see how much childcare is and compare to how much you make. It might make more sense to be a SAHM vs. paying for childcare.

I'm not that crafty, but I know a few SAHM who sells things on ebay and Etsy. Maybe that's an idea? :shrug:


----------



## brenn09

Soooo OH and I BDed 4 days before I o'ed this last cycle, on purpose... kinda teasingly ttc since we couldn't responsibly start until August... and we got our BFP last night! I'm sad to say I won't be able to start the ttc thread, or join you lovelies on that journey, but I will be happily waiting for you in pregnancy, should this squishy stick! 

Good luck and baby dust to those ttc in the coming months!!!


----------



## bellaswedus

hi ladies, so i posted a while ago and then forgot all about it and here we are close to august. 

first BRENN09 congrats! how awesome for you. it is wonderful to be a parent happy 9 months. 

well, i am on cd 5 and still have my period. we are not going to prevent but we are just going to try slowly this cycle. if we get preggers yiiipppie if not then next month we are going 110% in it. preeseed and doing the deed everyday from cd 12 as i always tend to ov cd 16/17. 

what is everyones plans? are you all starting this cycle or next. 

i have lost some 3.3kg/7 poundsweight but hoping to lost about 11 more pounds before we get pregnant. of course if i get pregnant before i lose the weight i will still be happy.


----------



## x Zaly x

brenn09 said:


> Soooo OH and I BDed 4 days before I o'ed this last cycle, on purpose... kinda teasingly ttc since we couldn't responsibly start until August... and we got our BFP last night! I'm sad to say I won't be able to start the ttc thread, or join you lovelies on that journey, but I will be happily waiting for you in pregnancy, should this squishy stick!
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to those ttc in the coming months!!!

Wow congrats hun! That was a nice surprise! Happy and healthy nine months to you! Hope its a sticky bean xxx


----------



## x Zaly x

bellaswedus said:


> hi ladies, so i posted a while ago and then forgot all about it and here we are close to august.
> 
> first BRENN09 congrats! how awesome for you. it is wonderful to be a parent happy 9 months.
> 
> well, i am on cd 5 and still have my period. we are not going to prevent but we are just going to try slowly this cycle. if we get preggers yiiipppie if not then next month we are going 110% in it. preeseed and doing the deed everyday from cd 12 as i always tend to ov cd 16/17.
> 
> what is everyones plans? are you all starting this cycle or next.
> 
> i have lost some 3.3kg/7 poundsweight but hoping to lost about 11 more pounds before we get pregnant. of course if i get pregnant before i lose the weight i will still be happy.

How exciting for you! I cant believe we are all here now so close to trying! What seems like such a long wait is already here now. Baby dust to you hun! I am waiting for my period to come which should be the 7th of august ish, sometimes they can be late, im hoping it comes on time cos im itching to get started lol. After my period leaves its all systems go! So excited!! Xx


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Brenn!! congrats!!! 

I was looking at my period app (AF just ended yesterday) and guess what? I'm going to be ovulating on our Honeymoon!! The last couple months it went from that week to the week after, but with only one AF left, i'm pretty sure it's going to stay that way! I can't decide if I want to tell my FI or not, because I don't want him to have too much pressure on him! But i'm like "oh my god! I could get pregnant on my honeymoon!!" Wow.. 39 days until my wedding!


----------



## jen623

x Zaly x said:


> brenn09 said:
> 
> 
> Soooo OH and I BDed 4 days before I o'ed this last cycle, on purpose... kinda teasingly ttc since we couldn't responsibly start until August... and we got our BFP last night! I'm sad to say I won't be able to start the ttc thread, or join you lovelies on that journey, but I will be happily waiting for you in pregnancy, should this squishy stick!
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to those ttc in the coming months!!!
> 
> Wow congrats hun! That was a nice surprise! Happy and healthy nine months to you! Hope its a sticky bean xxxClick to expand...

So exciting!!!! Congrats and praying this is a sticky bean  

I did not get an email that anyone had posted so I haven't stopped by for a couple days. Money is definitely one of my biggest worries especially since the last couple months have been tight financially for me and OH. But I have always had faith that where God leads, He provides and we both have such a heart to be parents, there is no time like now. My OH also has to have some pricey dental work in the coming months but hopefully we can still get a couple things paid off by the end of the year.

Are there any August ladies who would like to start us a thread over on the ttc side? Can't believe it will be August this week!!!!! 

Sending lots of baby dust to the August ladies :happydance:


----------



## jssmprime29

I thinks its best to lose some weight before conceiving. It will be both healthy for the baby and you too.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I know Jen.. I wonder who is going to start the thread now that Brenn is gone! LOL. 
Which one of you August girls wants to do it?


----------



## bellaswedus

hi ladies, please do share the link if you start one for august. 

my period just ended so i guess we are just going to do it every other day but to be honest i would have wanted to wait until i lose some more weight. but the thing is i am scared that it will take a long time to get pregnant and i would have wasted time trying to lose weight instead of trying to make a baby. hihi i know i probably sound pathetic. i just want to feel comfortable in my own skin when pregnant instead of carrying extra weight that is not the baby. :) what are your thoughts?


----------



## JaeSung

I want to try in September. But I guess we'll see how that goes. I need to lose a bit of weight. Just mainly to be in better shape. Lose some excess flab here and there.


----------



## x Zaly x

I would start the thread in ttc but im waiting on my period coming and its due next week or later depending on what my body decides to do (never know whats going on) So i would feel like a bit of a fraud moving over so soon. Maybe someone thats had there last af and ready to rumble should start one..? :) xx


----------



## x Zaly x

bellaswedus maybe..?  x


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I wanted to lose weight before trying, and i've only lost 4 lbs. I'm not overweight, but I stil have my fair share of body issues. I decided I want to have a baby more than I want to lose weight I probably don't need to lose.


----------



## x Zaly x

Oh my... Iv never wanted a period this bad, cant wait till its here then off to ttc! So nervous yet so dying to get started, is there any August ladies still here with longer cycles like myself? Or has everyone gone and left me lol xx


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I was on the TTC boards for HOURS last night. I can't believe I only have ONE MONTH of WTT and then i'm onto TTC. I'm so nervous. I don't want my whole life to turn into obsessing over TTC, and i'm not looking forward to my first TWW. It's exciting yet scary all at the same time

Mara- how are the wedding plans coming?


----------



## mara16jade

We're at 24 days until the wedding!!!! :happydance::happydance::wacko:

We had our final consultation with the wedding coordinator at our venue and met with the DJ as well. We have every single weekend booked until the wedding, and we can't wait to go on our honeymoon. :rofl:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yay Mara!!! 

We are at 36 days.. getting down to finalizing the last bit of stuff. I can't believe it's NEXT month. We've also been bickering a lot lately. I think it's just wedding stress, but geez it's annoying.


----------



## mara16jade

We have so many ideas for custom things to make for the wedding. Some big, some small, some just cute. And now that the wedding is 3.5 weeks away.....we're both starting to freak a bit. LOL I came out of the shower and told him I'm was going to start panicking soon, and he just said, "don't worry, we have plenty of time". Kinda helped for about 5 seconds and then I starting panicking again. lol But I got started on one project last night and almost finished! I started on the bouquet vases last night (where me and the girls will put our bouquets so they can still be displayed and in water). I was going to buy them, but the only ones I had seen are the ones my sister bought for her wedding in February next year and they were like $7-10 a piece. So I got $3 vases, $1 lace (6 feet of it), awful earrings that made gorgeous "jewels" and a crap ton of crystals on ebay. :) I'll post pictures in my journal in a bit. 

23 days, 9 hours.... :happydance:


----------



## mara16jade

Oh...do we have a new home to report to in TTC?? :flower:


----------



## jen623

I don't think any of our August ladies have started the TTC thread yet. Any takers willing to do that? Listening to your ladies talk about your upcoming nuptials make me think about how I felt in that month leading up to the wedding....such an exciting time! Though I can say that I feel as excited that I only have one month left until we are officially starting ttc!! Waiting for my period at this point for our last cycle of preventing.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Mara- Sounds like things are really getting close!! How exciting!!!

I told my fiance last night that my app had me ovulating on our honeymoon. I don't know why I feel I need to tell him as he knows anything goes after we get married, but I still felt like I should give him a heads up. LOL

Jen- I still don't think anyone has made a new thread...


----------



## mara16jade

LOL I told my DF the same thing. lol I also told him we're not bringing condoms on the trip, so whatever happens, happens. :winkwink: I then told him that if we get preggers I'll get a onesie that either says: Made in Fiji or What Happens in Fiji Didn't Stay In Fiji. :lol: My DF just laughs - he must think he's marrying a crazy woman. lol

Oh yeah, not sure if any one remembers that AF was due to arrive either the day of or the day after the wedding. Well, I was desperate and have been drinking RRLT every day since my last AF and it extended it by 3 days! So now its looking like it'll start during our flight to Fiji. :lol: Luckily mine only last like 2-3 days so no biggie. Much better than ON the wedding day/wedding night! :winkwink: And this still means that the last 3-4 days in Fiji, I'll be fertile!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi...may I join you ladies for this short wait? We have recently brought our ttc date forward to September xx


----------



## mara16jade

Welcome Sailorsgirl!! :flower:


----------



## jen623

Welcome sailorsgirl :-D


----------



## x Zaly x

Heyy ladies, thats me moving over to ttc now that af has showed up, so excited and nervous. Shall i start a thread over there for us? What shall i call it? xxx


----------



## jen623

Yes go ahead and start the thread. I think calling it something along the lines of what this one is called would make it easier. Just post a link on this forum so all the September ladies can join when the time comes  Sending lots of sticky baby dust your way Zaly!!


----------



## x Zaly x

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1951747-ladies-ttc-august-september-2013-a.html#post28806005

Our new home ladies

xx


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yay!!!! a TTC thread.. I will be there in 31 days!!! Baby Dust Zaly!!

Mara- I'm glad AF won't be visiting on your wedding day!!!!

Hello Sailorsgirl!

31 days until my wedding.. Starting a 30 day clean eating program starting today. EEK!


----------



## mara16jade

Wooo!!! A TTC thread! We'll be there at the end of the month. OMG!!! :happydance::wacko::happydance:


----------



## mara16jade

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Mara- I'm glad AF won't be visiting on your wedding day!!!!
> 
> 31 days until my wedding.. Starting a 30 day clean eating program starting today. EEK!

You're telling me!!!! :thumbup:

And I'm right there with you on the eating healthy. I have less than 3 weeks before the wedding, and there's no better time than now to start making better eating choices. :D

Can you believe it? We'll be moving over to TTC soon! :happydance:


----------



## StrawBerry2

Hi Ladies!! I can't believe how time has just flown past since I posted on here... SOOOO good to know there is a TTC Thread for us to move to soon.....YAYness!!! :) Can't wait! 

Almost wedding time too my fellow 'counting-downers' ;) lol Soooo exciting! It is 43 days before our wedding... and only 3 weeks until my in-laws arrive from overseas to stay with us until the wedding....eeeeeck!!! 

We will be TTC from the wedding night... (18 September) - but I will only ovulate about 10 - 14 days after the wedding - according to my app....so will be hoping and praying for a October BFP  (although I know it can take really long for some ladies and it just depends)

Only a few more wedding things to sort out... we recently decided to get a croquembouche held together with white chocolate for our 'wedding cake'...so very excited about that - I found the perfect little pastery/bakery place close to our wedding venue to make it. We will only have 22 guests at our wedding, outside ceremony (by the lake, under a vine pergola), and an evening reception, sit-down 3 course meal. I really also wanna eat the food that night! -I hear of so many brides who never get to taste their own wedding food...

Oooo can you tell I'm hungry....lol....on a diet for the wedding ofcourse! I have lost about 6 pounds in the past 2 weeks...and wanting to loose quite a bit more in the next 3 weeks... drinking loads of water...eating small meals, and trying not to eat later than 19:00 in the evening.... And my fiancé is being like my very own personal trainer in the gym - which is great...but last week my muscles we sooooo sore I could cry...haha...a good sore though. Not sore anymore...so I guess it's gym time tomorrow morning.

Sorry for rambling on...just wanted to "catch up"...

Good luck with the last month or less for some ladies... I can hear those wedding bells already. xXxXxxXxx


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

No mara, I can't believe it!!! haha. 

Strawberry - Congrats on the weight loss! that's awesome. Our weddings are coming fast!!!


----------



## mara16jade

19 days here... I seriously can't believe we have less than 3 weeks. I'm totally starting to panic! There are a few things we need to sort through, and little projects here and there and they're all just starting to pile on top of one another. Ahh!!!!

But in 19 days we'll be married and preparing to leave on our honeymoon/babymoon!!!! :happydance:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I know! We are finding lots of little things that need to be done and they are stressing me out! AND the little details! I have no idea what to do with my nails! My mom says a traditional french manicure, but I don't want acrylic because we are going to the beach. The last time I did that, the salt water/chlorine ate away at the top layer and my nails got all sticky and gross. So.. i'm wondering what I should do with them!


----------



## mara16jade

CantHrdlyWait said:


> I know! We are finding lots of little things that need to be done and they are stressing me out! AND the little details! I have no idea what to do with my nails! My mom says a traditional french manicure, but I don't want acrylic because we are going to the beach. The last time I did that, the salt water/chlorine ate away at the top layer and my nails got all sticky and gross. So.. i'm wondering what I should do with them!

I'm not doing acrylics either. Never have, and most likely never will. I'm getting gel nail polish done. It should last quite awhile, and be MUCH more resistant to chipping. I'm doing french tip on my nails, and probably a pearly light pink on my toes. :)

I can try and let you know how well it holds up. We're scuba divers and will be doing quite a bit of it in Fiji. So if gel holds up to that....I'd say its pretty darn good stuff. LOL ;) 

What day is your wedding? I'll be back from Fiji on September 4th I believe.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

My wedding is the September 6th!! right after you get back!!! I've had gel plenty of times, and really like it. I just didn't know if they could do a french manicure that way.. can they!?


----------



## mara16jade

...I think so!! LOL I freaking hope so, that's what my plan was! :rofl:

OK, just googled it...yes you can get french tip gel manicures. hahaha
Crisis averted! :thumbup:


----------



## jen623

StrawBerry2 said:


> Hi Ladies!! I can't believe how time has just flown past since I posted on here... SOOOO good to know there is a TTC Thread for us to move to soon.....YAYness!!! :) Can't wait!
> 
> Almost wedding time too my fellow 'counting-downers' ;) lol Soooo exciting! It is 43 days before our wedding... and only 3 weeks until my in-laws arrive from overseas to stay with us until the wedding....eeeeeck!!!
> 
> We will be TTC from the wedding night... (18 September) - but I will only ovulate about 10 - 14 days after the wedding - according to my app....so will be hoping and praying for a October BFP  (although I know it can take really long for some ladies and it just depends)
> 
> Only a few more wedding things to sort out... we recently decided to get a croquembouche held together with white chocolate for our 'wedding cake'...so very excited about that - I found the perfect little pastery/bakery place close to our wedding venue to make it. We will only have 22 guests at our wedding, outside ceremony (by the lake, under a vine pergola), and an evening reception, sit-down 3 course meal. I really also wanna eat the food that night! -I hear of so many brides who never get to taste their own wedding food...

You must eat at your wedding! The food is so expensive, you deserve it :) And you will need the strength for your wedding night hint hint wink wink! :sex:

So excited for all you ladies getting married, it is such a wonderful blessing and truly one of the happiest days of your life. My advice would be not to sweat the small stuff and when the week of your wedding rolls around what's done is done and what isn't done isn't that important in the long run. What matters is that the two of you are deciding to spend your lives together. 

So excited that we have a TTC home now :yipee: Can't wait to join you ladies. AF is here for me so this is the start of my last cycle before ttc!!! Trying to get back on track with eating habits and exercise. Would like to be up to working out in some form 3 times a week by the end of this month. Planning to get on treadmill tonight or walk outside if no rain. And planning to hopefully invest in a couple of DVDs when getting paid on Friday!


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Hey ladies,

Been stalking this page earlier can't remember if I have added but tried to escape B&B for a while and live normal life LOL

Well I can't believe we are in August and would love to join your TTC group. AF is due Saturday and that is me pill free. 

Brief account on our little family, I am 31 and we had a DD in 2006. I suffered severe Hyperemisis and spent alot a time in hospital, I was ill right through till I delivered (which was lead to complications!) anyway DD was happy as only child but was devisted last year when last of her friends was to become big sister I have never seen so much sadness. Over time I kept thinking about how I could beat this Hyperemisis again it may mean my DD will not have a functioning mum for 9 months but in long term she will have a sibling to love. It took months to talk to DH and to my delight he agreed. I spoke with Health professions and my previous midwife in regards to my worries over Hyperemisis and began 6 months of vitamins, loosing 20lb and getting my body more healthy. We planned to start Aug as would love spring summer baby and would work in well for my job. Like many of you you have worries over money childcare etc, We had too as FIL does school run but we could not rely on him with baby so would be looking at childcare for baba. I only work 8.30-12pm and only term time so quite lucky but then in May after getting promotion in Oct I was handed redundancy letter I was distraught, I could keep my job if I was prepared to return to my old contract and take 1/3 pay cut on agreeing my employer found a transfer which was only extra 2mile car journey which I accepted as will keep my promoted post. My problem now was that I feel I will be letting my new boss down by getting settled then going on matty leave or even worse if Hyperemisis returns like last time will be signed off for most 9 months :-( in the end we decided to keep with our plans as my family come first and I am entitled to extend my family (need to stop worrying about others!) anyway all going to plan fab family holiday planned then week before Hubby decides he has changed his mind :-(
I was devastated I couldn't believe we had gone through all that and I have emotionally getting myself ready for pregnancy for him to take it all away. I don't do arguments just explained that I had changed my whole lifestyle over the last 6 months and 1 month before he changes his mind, I gave hime time to think and we again spoke and he is as worried about pregnancy as me and that he is older than when DD was born. Anyway on a huge positive we are back on and a very excited hubby now.

So ladies I am in with you although hubby recons he has magic sperm and that you can plan exactly when we are going to fall pregnant! I wish it was that easy, he may just get a shock it took 4 months to conceive DD but we are both 8 years older since conceiving her LOL and were at it non stop sadly with our lifestyles these days we wont be DTD on nightly basis (or maybe thats what he is hoping LOL)

Good luck ladies and see ya across there 

And all you ladies wedding planning, good luck


----------



## HGsurvivor05

mara16jade said:


> ...I think so!! LOL I freaking hope so, that's what my plan was! :rofl:
> 
> OK, just googled it...yes you can get french tip gel manicures. hahaha
> Crisis averted! :thumbup:

Hi Ladies,

Just to but in but I had gel polish (gelish nails) done 3 weeks ago for going to Florida, travelling from uk and they are FAB, I got some diamantes put on 2 and they even survive, I thought they would be lost on first day humfing bags round airport but survive that, disney parks, discover cove, swimming pools, not one chip and only reason I need to get them now redone or removed is because of my regrowth but would highly recommend  

And all the best :hugs:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yay! I'm glad to find out that I can get GEL french manicured nails! I don't like having fake nails because I can never type right, and unbutton my pants!! LOL

Just got in from running 5 miles. I ran 13.1 miles on Saturday (part of marathon training) and now i'm tired!! 18 miles in two days. I'm sure i'll sleep good tonight!


----------



## StrawBerry2

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Well I can't believe we are in August and would love to join your TTC group. AF is due Saturday and that is me pill free.

Hi HGsurvivor05 :) Welcome! :flower:

I am so sorry to hear about your hyperemesis in your previous pregnancy, hopefully your next one will be much better. :hugs:

I am very happy that you are back on track with TTC :) Baby dust to you :dust:

xXx


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Welcome HG Survivor!! You only have a short wait now! =]

I am slightly freaking out again with finances.. my friend (who is a single parent with two kids) says not to worry, that we'll have a kid and get everything figured out. I hate the thought of being broke, but I am 27 years old, and make the most money I will probably make. I can't keep putting it off. I just don't know how we will make everything work. My FI an I both have cars with payments. I'm guessing one of us will need to sell, and most likely it'll need to be me because my FI commutes and can't drive a used car to work. *sigh* The closer TTC gets, the more freaked I get with the money aspect.


----------



## mara16jade

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Welcome HG Survivor!! You only have a short wait now! =]
> 
> I am slightly freaking out again with finances.. my friend (who is a single parent with two kids) says not to worry, that we'll have a kid and get everything figured out. I hate the thought of being broke, but I am 27 years old, and make the most money I will probably make. I can't keep putting it off. I just don't know how we will make everything work. My FI an I both have cars with payments. I'm guessing one of us will need to sell, and most likely it'll need to be me because my FI commutes and can't drive a used car to work. *sigh* The closer TTC gets, the more freaked I get with the money aspect.

I hope everything works out ok. :hugs: 

How will you travel around if you only have one car? If you're home with the baby and your OH has the car...do you have family nearby in case you need something?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

mara16jade said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Welcome HG Survivor!! You only have a short wait now! =]
> 
> I am slightly freaking out again with finances.. my friend (who is a single parent with two kids) says not to worry, that we'll have a kid and get everything figured out. I hate the thought of being broke, but I am 27 years old, and make the most money I will probably make. I can't keep putting it off. I just don't know how we will make everything work. My FI an I both have cars with payments. I'm guessing one of us will need to sell, and most likely it'll need to be me because my FI commutes and can't drive a used car to work. *sigh* The closer TTC gets, the more freaked I get with the money aspect.
> 
> I hope everything works out ok. :hugs:
> 
> How will you travel around if you only have one car? If you're home with the baby and your OH has the car...do you have family nearby in case you need something?Click to expand...

Good question mara. There are two possible answers for this. 

1) I sell my "new" (2011) car, and buy a used car to get around town. It would cost much less than what i'm paying now and my insurance would be a lot cheaper. 

2) I sell my car, quit my job, become a SAHM and don't have a car. I HATE the idea of not having a car, but my step sister has a 3 year old son and has never had a car, and she lives an hour away from us. She's never had any problems with not having a car. I live 10 minutes from the rest of my family. 

I'm not sure what will happen. I can keep the car if somehow I had FREE child care (i.e. my mom watched my child 5 days a week 8 hours a day). Otherwise, I will have to sell the car to pay to daycare every month, unless FI starts paying our entire rent. I just don't know. If somehow I would get pregnant right away we don't have much time to figure it out. :wacko:


----------



## StrawBerry2

Hi CantHrdlyWait - I hear you about the car situation...well one aspect of it anyway :) ...we only have one car at the moment. It's a great family car and very safe...but my fiancé drives it to work (or mostly I drop him off at work so that I can have the car for errands etc). He works much longer hours than I do...he's a ED doc...working nightshift at the moment poor thing. - but that's just it!- what if I need the car in an emergency,and I won't be able to drop him off all the time anymore and go pick him up again...not with a baby in tow everytime :/

Getting a new car is a thought I'm having (well it would probably be a used car lol...but "new" to me haha). ...but alas...$$$ will be a bit tight with a little one...oi.

Now as if I don't have enough on my mind with the wedding 6 weeks away exactly - in 6 weeks this time I will actually be at our wedding reception!! :D yayness... sorry got side tracked a bit there...lol... To get back to it: I am being VERY paranoid, but I think I would feel better to share it with you ladies. Maybe you can re-assure me not to be so paranoid!?

Here goes: ...we BD'd on day 6 of my cycle...(TMI warning....) - I was still having AF at lunchtime that day...and we BD'd late-ish that same evening. That was the last time we BD'd without protection, because we were sure we were in the 'safe zone'...because I have taken OPK's many a month's before and I always only get a LH surge (positive OPK) on day 15 of my cycle. So I figured that leaves us 9 days between BD and O. 
BUT, because I was "wondering" about when I would O this month, I decided on Monday (day 13 of my cycle) to buy some OPK's...you know, just to "make sure" that I Ovulate on or around day 15 like 'normal'.

Well, I'm not sure what to make of it, but when I used the first OPK on Monday (cycle day 13), it was almost positive for the LH surge... it was just very slightly lighter than the control line. Then on Tuesday (yesterday), it was even lighter...so less positive for LH surge? Then today the test lin on the OPK was completely WHITE... so now I am worried that of all the month's I might have O'd earlier this month...say maybe on day cycle day 12? Which gives us 6 days between BD and Ovulation! ...which is still 'safe' right? I must admit, being 8 weeks pregnant on our wedding will be hectic...as I KNOW I get SERIOUS morning sickness (I lost a baby before at 8 weeks)...

We got pregnant once before in 2010, after BD'ing TWICE in one day...and that was it. I have no idea when I O'd then, because I knew nothing of ovulation etc back then. 

Well, any advice please ladies. :-/ xXxXxX


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Strawberry- I guess anything is possible! It still seems really early to me to ovulate, but there are so many factors that affect it, that it's really hard to say!! I guess all you can do is test next time AF is due!


----------



## StrawBerry2

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Strawberry- I guess anything is possible! It still seems really early to me to ovulate, but there are so many factors that affect it, that it's really hard to say!! I guess all you can do is test next time AF is due!

Yeah I'm sure it's nothing...:thumbup: I am just feeling really flushed (hot in my face) tonight...I must just try to focus on the wedding. 

I can't wait for us all to be officially TTC in a small while. You know - when the time is right! :happydance:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I know strawberry- this is my fertile week, and I thought about sayign to FI let's just start BDing now and see what happens, but all I can think is what if god forbid I did get pregnant and then have a miscarriage right before my wedding/on my honeymoon? It would just ruin everything. I know that's kind of morbid, but I've waited this long, I can wait another 30 days! LOL


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So i'm bored and cruising around on the site.. it got me thinking.. what kind of "tester" do you guys think you'll be? I REALLY don't want to test until AF is due, and not before. There are several reasons. Pregnancy tests are expensive!! I don't want be testing at day 8 and 9 when I don't even know if i'm LATE for AF yet. Maybe it's just me, but it seems wasteful. However, I have a gotten a few tests at walmart that were $0.88 and they seemed to work like a charm! Also, I hate to keep getting my hopes up just to be let down later! If you test a 8dpo you can still say "well, it could still happen!" So what is your method? Are you going to wait?


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Thanks StrawBerry2 and CantHrdltWait
I am starting to get very nervous now and wondering if we are completely mad after 8 year gap! and was feeling pretty positive about tackling Hyperemisis this time but getting very scared it takes hold.

StrawBerry2 I think you should be ok with Bd'ing but only your body will know for sure but take it easy and enjoy your wedding.

When we were TTC DD I was obsessed with charting, temps, and pregnancy tests and spent a fortune, promised myself to go with the flow more this time and chill. Thinking back now I knew the month I fell pregnant, I remember it being uk fathers day (Sunday) and we went to a car boot sale, I became doubled over in pain and went to toilets I was in for ages and hubby was paniking, I was throwing up and horrendous cramps and some bleeding. I made it home and took pain killers and was fine by evening and headed out with friends for a meal (thought at time something I had eaten) a week later I decided to test and was positive I got my + a week before AF was due. I often wonder if that was signs of the beginning of hyperemisis as they think its alot to do with hormone levels and mine I take it were quite high to get + early but maybe me just looking for answers to where it came from LOL I was admitted to hospital the following week due to HG and scanned for possible twins but only one little bean although another thought is that that day I was doubled over was there a chance I could have had twins and lost one or was it just implantation?? Its all these questions that come to you after you have been through pregnancy. 

I wish you all luck when the time come, try and be patient and enjoy your bd'ing


----------



## Jbaby90

Hi Ladies  Hope you don't mind me joining this thread :thumbup:

I am 23, getting married in 2.5 weeks, will be NTNP/TTC after that.
I had a surprise pregnancy last year which resulted in a miscarriage :cry: (guess it wasn't meant to be and wasn't good timing as we had just booked our wedding) fingers crossed for a better outcome next time! I am hoping to not have to chart and see how we go as I have tried charting before and it just made me stress and made my cycles irregular from thinking about it too much! 

Good luck and babydust to you all who are trying this month and next!! :flower:


----------



## jen623

Welcome JBaby. So sorry about your loss. Will be sending lots of sticky baby dust for you! 

CantHrdlyWait - I want to say I will be a calm rational person when it comes to testing and test only when AF is late but that will probably not be the case at all lol. Was looking at baby pictures of one my mom's coworker's babies (TRIPLETS) and my uterus started talking to me. I can not wait to hold my child in my arm's, to hold someone that I carried with me for 9 months. So in all reality I will probably be obsessively testing days after O'ing (with dollar store and Wal Mart pregnancy tests


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

yeah, Jen.. thinking about "accidents" before I was def testing before I should have been. I guess as long as I test with the cheap walmart ones, i'll be okay. I just don't want to tell FI until i'm PAST AF being due. I'll probably be silent tester. LOL!


----------



## jen623

CantHrdlyWait said:


> yeah, Jen.. thinking about "accidents" before I was def testing before I should have been. I guess as long as I test with the cheap walmart ones, i'll be okay. I just don't want to tell FI until i'm PAST AF being due. I'll probably be silent tester. LOL!

I am hoping to be able to keep quiet about it to my OH, I want to suprise him in a special way when I know :happydance:

No matter how he finds out, I know he will be over the moon though. As will I.

Is everybody as anxious as I am that September is not so far away! EEK, so excited :laugh2:


----------



## mara16jade

Jbaby90 said:


> Hi Ladies  Hope you don't mind me joining this thread :thumbup:
> 
> I am 23, getting married in 2.5 weeks, will be NTNP/TTC after that.
> I had a surprise pregnancy last year which resulted in a miscarriage :cry: (guess it wasn't meant to be and wasn't good timing as we had just booked our wedding) fingers crossed for a better outcome next time! I am hoping to not have to chart and see how we go as I have tried charting before and it just made me stress and made my cycles irregular from thinking about it too much!
> 
> Good luck and babydust to you all who are trying this month and next!! :flower:

We get married on the same day!!! :happydance:
Congrats - we're in the home stretch now! :wacko:
CantHrdlyWait is right behind us too. :D

So sorry about your MC. I hope TTC is smooth sailing for you :hugs:


----------



## mara16jade

I'm going to be the odd one out and fully admit I'll be a POSA. :rofl:
I am not good with waiting at all...absolutely terrible!!!! I will start testing around DPO 8/9 since I have short cycles (25 days).


----------



## Jbaby90

mara16jade said:


> Jbaby90 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies  Hope you don't mind me joining this thread :thumbup:
> 
> I am 23, getting married in 2.5 weeks, will be NTNP/TTC after that.
> I had a surprise pregnancy last year which resulted in a miscarriage :cry: (guess it wasn't meant to be and wasn't good timing as we had just booked our wedding) fingers crossed for a better outcome next time! I am hoping to not have to chart and see how we go as I have tried charting before and it just made me stress and made my cycles irregular from thinking about it too much!
> 
> Good luck and babydust to you all who are trying this month and next!! :flower:
> 
> We get married on the same day!!! :happydance:
> Congrats - we're in the home stretch now! :wacko:
> CantHrdlyWait is right behind us too. :D
> 
> So sorry about your MC. I hope TTC is smooth sailing for you :hugs:Click to expand...

Ahhhh yay for us hehe!! How are you feeling about it all?? I am getting nervous now :wacko: but so excited!!! I just hope that it all comes together like I imagine!
So ready to start baby making too haha :happydance: I am sick of the waiting game!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

LOL Mara!! Who am I kidding? I'll probably be a POAS addict too!!! I just don't want to tell FI over a phone call/ text. He leave the house at work for 4am, so I have no chance to see him in the morning unless it's on the weekend. I really want to do something cute to tell him, but I have NO idea if i'll be able to be "normal" until I figure out what I want to do!


----------



## mara16jade

Jbaby90 said:


> mara16jade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jbaby90 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies  Hope you don't mind me joining this thread :thumbup:
> 
> I am 23, getting married in 2.5 weeks, will be NTNP/TTC after that.
> I had a surprise pregnancy last year which resulted in a miscarriage :cry: (guess it wasn't meant to be and wasn't good timing as we had just booked our wedding) fingers crossed for a better outcome next time! I am hoping to not have to chart and see how we go as I have tried charting before and it just made me stress and made my cycles irregular from thinking about it too much!
> 
> Good luck and babydust to you all who are trying this month and next!! :flower:
> 
> We get married on the same day!!! :happydance:
> Congrats - we're in the home stretch now! :wacko:
> CantHrdlyWait is right behind us too. :D
> 
> So sorry about your MC. I hope TTC is smooth sailing for you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhh yay for us hehe!! How are you feeling about it all?? I am getting nervous now :wacko: but so excited!!! I just hope that it all comes together like I imagine!
> So ready to start baby making too haha :happydance: I am sick of the waiting game!!Click to expand...

Well considering we're 15 days away from tying the knot....I'm kinda sorta, totally freaking out!!!! :rofl: Not the getting married part, its the wedding planning part! hahaha

I have my mom and sister helping make umbrellas for the guests to shield themselves from the sun, but we still need to make this wine cork monogram board. We have all the materials to make it, I just hate starting projects for some reason. I get totally into them and will finish, but the starting part is hard. I think it's fear of screwing it up. lol

~Two more weeks and we'll be in TTC mode (even though technically I won't be fertile until the tail end of our honeymoon/end of the 1st week of Sept. lol). :winkwink: Its ok...a little "practice" can't hurt. :sex: lol

How are you doing?


----------



## mara16jade

CantHrdlyWait said:


> LOL Mara!! Who am I kidding? I'll probably be a POAS addict too!!! I just don't want to tell FI over a phone call/ text. He leave the house at work for 4am, so I have no chance to see him in the morning unless it's on the weekend. I really want to do something cute to tell him, but I have NO idea if i'll be able to be "normal" until I figure out what I want to do!

LOL I'm honest, I know I'll be POS as soon as I hit CD8-10. :rofl: I actually asked my DF if he'd want to find out at the same time of if he wanted to be surprised. He said he wants to find out with me! So that totally ruins my surprise plan I had for him. lol But he's the type that unless its a distinct double pink line, he doesn't believe it. He's not interested in squinters. :haha: So I guess I might find out before him anyways. haha


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

mara- I haven't asked OH that question, but maybe we should. I was just looking at my period tracker app, and it has me Oing on the 8th. We get married on the 6th, so I don't know if that'd be enough time to catch the egg the very first shot!! LOL Who know's thogh. There's a part of me that is really excited i'll be Oing for the honeymoon, and a part that freaks out a bit! This is all so new! If I got PG the first month i'd have SOO much stuff to figure out!!!! 

My mom on the other hand can't WAIT. She's trying to plan our family vacation for next year, and has NO idea what to do because I MIGHT be pregnant. She was going to take us all to Disney world, but if i'm PG I won't be able to ride rides. So we'll see!!!


----------



## mara16jade

OMG!!! I totally kid you not, my calendar has my O'ing on Sept. 8th too!! Picture attached. :rofl: I'm hoping to maybe possibly catch the egg on the last day we're in Fiji - totally ridiculous, but I can dream. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Ovulation schedule1.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jbaby90

Mara- I am in mega stress mode! My dress is currently getting taken apart and re-done because the first alterations lady stuffed it up......anxiety overload!!!
Also it is winter here at the moment so we have had rainy days for like 3 weeks straight......I'm hoping for a miracle so I don't have to get married inside :-( my fault I guess for booking a wedding at the end of winter lol

Haha def practice, especially on your honeymoon! 
My first o day is the 30th aug which is the day before we leave for our honeymoon.....hopefully I don't o late cos I will not be joining the mile high club haha


----------



## mara16jade

JBaby90 - omg, she messed up the dress?? That is my biggest fear. I have my final dress fitting tomorrow and we're planning on bringing it to my parent's house afterwards. It had a zipper back, but I wanted corset. Tomorrow will be the first time I see it with a corset, and I must say I'm pretty nervous. lol I hope your dress is ok!!

And I've heard it's good luck if it rains on your wedding day - but I'll keep my fingers crossed it doesn't. Nobody wants rain on their wedding day!!!! Fx

And I LOL'd at the mile high club. :lol: Yes, don't do that. hahaha


----------



## Jbaby90

Thanks!! I hope yours is great when you try it tomorrow  I'm sure it will be perfect!! Make sure you let me know :-D


----------



## Jbaby90

mara16jade - How did your dress fitting go??  gahhhh we are under 2 weeks now!!!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Mara - So funny we are to O the same day! Here's to hoping we catch the egg! =]

I am 25 days out today. It's really coming fast!!!!


----------



## GreyGirl

Not long for us. When LO is 9 months next month we're having 'the talk' to decide if we're going to start ntnp or wait...scary buy exciting!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

GreyGirl- I don't have any kids yet, but I'm sure making the decision for the 2nd or 3rd is harder than the first! You know what you're getting yourself into, while people like myself are blissfully unaware! LOL 

I am dreading sleepless nights and not getting to sleep in. Other than that, I'm not worreid about much.


----------



## mara16jade

Jbaby90 said:


> mara16jade - How did your dress fitting go??  gahhhh we are under 2 weeks now!!!!

My dress is perfect!! :happydance::happydance:
So perfect we brought it home and is safely hidden at my parent's house in a portable closet thing. haha

12 days!!!!!!! OMG!!!!! I'm torn between ":wacko:" and ":happydance:". LOL


----------



## Jbaby90

mara16jade said:


> Jbaby90 said:
> 
> 
> mara16jade - How did your dress fitting go??  gahhhh we are under 2 weeks now!!!!
> 
> My dress is perfect!! :happydance::happydance:
> So perfect we brought it home and is safely hidden at my parent's house in a portable closet thing. haha
> 
> 12 days!!!!!!! OMG!!!!! I'm torn between ":wacko:" and ":happydance:". LOLClick to expand...

That's great :happydance: glad you are happy with it! 
Thankfully the new alterations lady is brilliant and has fixed me dress woohoo so I no longer am stressing about it :thumbup:
I'm sooooo ready to be a bride now hehe


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ahhh! Mara!! I'm so excited for you! 12 days! I'm 25 days and I feel like that already!!


----------



## mara16jade

I can't believe it's coming so soon!! And it seems so quickly too!! 

We're trying to dye sand for the sand ceremony and you'd think that was easy. I can make vases, monogram cork boards, decorate parasols....but I can't figure out how to dye sand. :rofl: This is pathetic.... :haha:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

mara - It doesn't come dyed? oh no! LOL 

We've got all the little things adding up now..ya know the stuff you can't figure out until the last couple days before LOL


----------



## jen623

Don't let the little things drive you crazy, enjoy the excitement ladies! 
This quote really helped me in the last minute craziness!
https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-4UDFz4oLuto/To5mYPSqLBI/AAAAAAAABQc/Ze2ETOziE5Y/s1600/Wedding+Party-01.jpg


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Jenn, this is absolutely true!!!


----------



## mara16jade

CantHrdlyWait said:


> mara - It doesn't come dyed? oh no! LOL
> 
> We've got all the little things adding up now..ya know the stuff you can't figure out until the last couple days before LOL

Yeah, online it says use food coloring. You're supposed to fill a bowl or dish with the sand and then barely cover the sand with water. Then add in the food coloring, mix and let it sit for an hour. I freaking let it sit OVER NIGHT and it barely had a slight tinge of color. :dohh: So tonight we'll try fabric dye. lol I have a feeling that'll work better. Fx

I swear its the little things you think are no big deal that really cause you to stress in the end. If you have little projects you plan on doing, do them now. lol


----------



## mara16jade

And the latest in our soon-to-be-TCC journey - I think I need to lay off the "we're going to be making a baby!!" attitude. :rofl: I think all of the sudden my DF is freaking out, but still talks about us being pregnant by the end of the year. LOL I'm like, soooo how do you suppose we get preggers without "making a baby". hahaha So in his mind we'll be ntnp, but we both know I chart, track and temp and know when I'm fertile. I think he wants to make sure we're still having, ahem, fun and not just BD'ing. Men are funny, but I'll make sure its not all about TTC. I had to remind him that I didn't buy certain, um...., outfits to make a baby if you catch my drift. :winkwink:


----------



## Jbaby90

mara16jade said:


> And the latest in our soon-to-be-TCC journey - I think I need to lay off the "we're going to be making a baby!!" attitude. :rofl: I think all of the sudden my DF is freaking out, but still talks about us being pregnant by the end of the year. LOL I'm like, soooo how do you suppose we get preggers without "making a baby". hahaha So in his mind we'll be ntnp, but we both know I chart, track and temp and know when I'm fertile. I think he wants to make sure we're still having, ahem, fun and not just BD'ing. Men are funny, but I'll make sure its not all about TTC. I had to remind him that I didn't buy certain, um...., outfits to make a baby if you catch my drift. :winkwink:

Haha my partner is exactly the same! He just wants to BD and it happen when it happens.....he forgets I know how my body works and when I am fertile :haha:
But he is so back and forward about it, one minute he is all for it and can't wait and next minute he is like "but I would like to just not worry about money for a while after the wedding" I then remind him the baby doesn't appear straight away and we still have 9 months lol 

Good luck with the sand dying!! Can't say I have ever tried it so I'm no help sorry! :shrug:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

My FI is the same way, so I'm not bringing it up at all. I mentioned one time that i'll be fertile on our honeymoon, but i'm not saying another word about it. I know he can't wait to BD condomless and when that time comes, i'm going with it! LOL We both know we want kids, and we'll be married, so whatever happens, happens. 

he's the same way though.. said he'd just NTNP (in his own words) for the first few months, but then we could seriously TTC later on.. but then when I told him about SMEP and you BD like 13 times he said "Well maybe i'm shortchanging myself with NTNP"

So I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## mara16jade

Men....just had another conversation about it last night. I was telling him that I didn't mean to sound like all he was good for was his swimmers. :lol: We have a very lighthearted relationship so please don't think I'm hounding him for his baby gravy. :rofl: He knows this, and I know he's just scared (so am I though!). He said, and I quote, "but they cry, and poop, and scream, and through tantrums...". So I rebutted with, "but the baby would be part of you...you made him or her. Its different when its your baby.". He got soooooo quite. And out of the corner of my eye (I didn't want to freak him out more by making it too serious and stare him in the eyes LOL) I saw him smile quite large. He still didn't say anything (we were driving) so I asked him if he was being quiet because what I said made sense. And he sort of giggled/whispered/muttered a "yeah....". I think sometimes they just need reassurance that we're in this together, and ultimately this is what we want. Its ok to be scared - that means we're thinking it through and making logical decisions. :)

ETA: Another example I used was our dogs. We can get annoyed with other people's dogs and think they're not as trained, not as obedient, omg the barking, omg the puppy screaming...etc. So I reminded him that we dealt with our dog's puppy phase, we dealt with their illnesses, sleepless nights when one of them was in the ER for obstruction...and we'd do it again in a heartbeat because we love them with all our heart. I think that drove it home. He likes to think I'm the huge softy for our dogs, but he is just as guilty and loves them just as much. And he knows that as hard as things got (especially with the obstruction - we almost lost one of our boys) we managed. But we couldn't have done it without each other...and we both know this. :)

Sorry...sort of got off on a tangent there. LOL


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

haha Mara I totally get it!! Sometimes we need to use an example of soemthing else to get them to see it!!! It's just baffling to me that every man is the same. They all get so freaked out by kids.. I don't get it, but I guess it's because we are hard wired to want them!!


----------



## mara16jade

So true! And men are notorious for hating change. lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Mara- are you getting nervous about the wedding? I'm still 22 days out.. I can't imagine being 9 days out!!!


----------



## mara16jade

Ahh!!! LOL I know...nine, NINE,* 9*!!! Days left! :rofl:
I think David and I had a real "o...m...g" moment when I blurted out loud that we were now in the single digits to our wedding day. He just sort of stood up, looked at me and had the goofiest expression. Something between looking dumbfounded, scared sh!tless and like he just got a winning lottery ticket. :haha:

My dress and veil are at my parent's house, bouquet vases are done, wine cork monogram board is done, sand for the sand ceremony is currently drying, the placecards are setup on the computer and about ready to print, and the parasol/umbrellas are getting finished (about 2/3 done). Whew!! 

I don't think I've posted a picture of our monogram board I made. :) I've attached it (its 24"x36").
 



Attached Files:







Wine cork monogram picture.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

It's so cute!!! Sounds like you are about wrapped up!! Are you getting married outside? I can't remember. I'm getting everyone's details mixed up! haha

We still have to go get our marrige license next friday, and next saturday is my hair and makeup trial and my bachelorette party! I don't drink so we are doing a progressive dinner and might stop at a bar at the end for a drink for everyone else! LOL. Then we have a bunch of small details to iron out the very last minute (who's doing what and all that). I still don't have SPANX for my bottom half!! EEEEK.


----------



## mara16jade

Omg, getting the marriage license was so boring!!!!! It took 2 HOURS of standing in line to finally get to the counter and then that took another 15-20 minutes. Really glad that's over with!

Yes, we're getting married outside at a vineyard, and the reception is inside. :)

Its those little details and projects that sneak up on you and then BAM! You're stressed because you didn't realize how long certain things would take. :rofl:

But I'm now getting mixed feelings: excited and sad

Sooooo excited to be getting married, but sad that in 9 days it'll all be over with! :wacko: Its truly amazing the amount of work, time and stress that goes into wedding planning and then poof....its over with so quickly. 

I can't believe that in 9 days I'll be a MRS. and in 11 days we'll be flying out of the country to a tiny island. :happydance:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oooh!! a vineyard.. that will be gorgeous!!!! 

We really haven't had a lot of planning, so I don't know if i'll feel that sadness about it being "over". We really wanted to keep our wedding low profile and not add up a bunch of debt, we are only spending like $1,500!! (not including rings). We are doing a park ceremony at 2pm and then having lite food.. like cupcakes, chips, candy, and drinks. We already have some debt, and we figured at the end of the day, we'll still be married just like people who spend $60,000 to get married.. and we've saved ourself a TON of stress, and frankly, I don't handle stress well.. 

I'm REALLY ready for vacation!!!


----------



## mara16jade

A park wedding will be serene and very quaint. :)

Yeah, I don't understand how some people can spend so much money. I mean, unless they are already rolling in it, then it seems stupid to put yourself in debt just because of a wedding. We set an amount once we were engage, and I started saving about 5 years ago lol...I knew we'd get married. :winkwink:

Yay for vacations!!!!

Where are you guys going?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

If you saved for it, than that's great! But I hate to see all these people put all this money on thier credit card. 

We had a very short engagement! only a little over 8 months. We knew we'd rather do it small and get married the same year, than wait years just to spend a bunch of money. I think the wedding will be perfect for us!

We are going to Myrtle Beach, South Carolina. It's like our favorite place ever!! Funny thing is that it was already planned (before we got engaged). We go every september, so when we got engaged, we just tacked the wedding on right before we leave and call the vacation a honeymoon! LOL My mom/stepdad, stepsister and her boyfriend and thier 3 year old son will also be with us! We do have our own room on a completely differen't floor though! =]


----------



## mara16jade

Oh that's awesome! And how convenient that you already had it planned. I've heard Myrtle Beach is gorgeous!


----------



## Jbaby90

mara16jade- OMG we are at 9 days!!!!! single digits!! I have butterflies thinking about it haha

CantHrdlyWait - How exciting you are not long after us!! 

I can't believe how quick the time is going, I thought it would go so slow because it is something we are looking forward to but no......the days are speeding along!!


----------



## Twinks

Ohh so exciting for u girls tht are ovulating very soon!! I'm so excited this morning as its getting closer and closer to ttc for us. My ov date is 9th September- according to my calendar but I will check it with the cbfm around that date. 
Has anyone been obsessing over names?? :-D 
I've found two boys names I love but just couldn't find a girls name and I think we finally have one! I know it might seem like pre planning lots lol but from the list of girls names we had short listed (we had a boy) I now only like one of them! I've totally gone off the other two! So just want to make sure I've loved the name we pick for boy/ girl as much as we love our ds name! I know people find girls names easier but we don't seem to at all lol! We seem to find boys names much easier- perhaps as we have a boy not sure? Girls names on the other hand there are just so many lovely names but not something that we just love- until now! Congrats to all that are getting married and enjoy your honeymoon ;-) We go away in Sept and I'm very excited as it will be our Los first ever plane journey (he's almost 15 months). Where had that time gone lol?!


----------



## jen623

Twinks said:


> Ohh so exciting for u girls tht are ovulating very soon!! I'm so excited this morning as its getting closer and closer to ttc for us. My ov date is 9th September- according to my calendar but I will check it with the cbfm around that date.
> Has anyone been obsessing over names?? :-D
> I've found two boys names I love but just couldn't find a girls name and I think we finally have one! I know it might seem like pre planning lots lol but from the list of girls names we had short listed (we had a boy) I now only like one of them! I've totally gone off the other two! So just want to make sure I've loved the name we pick for boy/ girl as much as we love our ds name! I know people find girls names easier but we don't seem to at all lol!

My OH and I have talked about baby names for what seems like forever! We also find boys' names to be easier, it didn't take us long to agree on one though now I am in debates about the middle name we had chosen while OH likes what we initially decided on. There is one girls' name that I love but hasn't grown on my hubby yet. There is a name he likes that I like but am not in love with lol. So crazy to think at some point (hopefully soonish) we will have the responsibility of naming a human being!

Mara and CntHrdlyWait....so excited for you ladies!!! Praying everything goes swimmingly on your big days!


----------



## mara16jade

:happydance: *EIGHT DAYS!!! *:happydance:

Holy cow...one week from tomorrow I'm getting married!!

I just can't get over it. :lol:

I was at my parent's house last night and my dad kept staring at me. :cloud9: He sort of muttered a "wow, you're going to be married next weekend!" and then hugged me. That's pretty huge since my dad is usually the pretty serious, straight laced (German lol) man. My mom was just looking at us going "awwww" hahaha. It was a very cute moment. :flower:

I can't believe that in 8 days all my fears of accidentally getting pregnant before marriage will vanish. (no judgement to those who are not married - its just important to us and our family :)). We'll be free to have totally unprotected :sex: and not work around my ovulation timing. I can't use birth control, so watching ovulation has been our method (oh and POM) since we first started getting jiggy with it. :winkwink:

Care free days ahead, and I'm allllll for it! :happydance:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ahhhhhhhh!!!!! It's so exciting!! I have 3 weeks today!!


----------



## mara16jade

LOL I really, kinda, sort wish I had 3 weeks left!! :rofl:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

hey ladies!!! Having sort of strange AF morning?? My period isn't due until the end of this week, but this morning I had some brown spotting on the TP when I wiped.. I never get spotting before AF, and it's 6 days too early... I've had headaches ALL week. Of course i'm like "implantation bleeding?" because i'm 9-10DPO today... I know the chances are TOO slim to even be possible, but I'm a little perplexed. I'm really crampy this morning, but I haven't seen anything else in terms of AF or even spotting... what is going on!? If I get AF now, I won't be O'ing on my honeymoon! =(


----------



## mara16jade

^^How's it going? Any more spotting?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

mara- NOTHING! not a single tinge of anything.. no AF either.. i'm like "what is going on?" but the headaches are still here. I am SO tired, but I did run 15 miles yesterday for marathon training, so i'm sure that's why i'm tired.


----------



## mara16jade

Hmmm....

Did you guys get busy during a fertile time? Do you think it could be IB?

Stress and working out can throw it off too.


----------



## Jbaby90

So strange!? I was gonna ask the same, did u bd around ovulation time? 
Let us know how you go!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well ladies - It was close to O time.. but i'm not sure exactly.. my app had my Oing on 8/9 but I had EWCM on 8/6 and we BDed on 8/4... So I guess it's in the right time frame, but he pulled out.. so it seems pretty unlikely to me! I'm not sure though.. Still no AF! We BD last night, and I had more brown tingy stuff after that and thought for sure AF would be here this morning, but nothing! LOL. I'm sure it's stress from the wedding, but there's a tiny part of me hoping for pregnancy! haha

anyway, how is everyone Mara and J - wedding in 5 days!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Well ladies AF just hit me hard!!! So it looks like I O'ed right when I had EWCM and NOT when the App said I was going too (4 days after).. 

The good news - I can pretty much tell when i'm going to O by my bodys signs

The Bad news - I will no longer be O'ing anywhere NEAR my honeymoon now. It has me O'ing on 9/2 now which is 5 days before the wedding, and then I don't O again until almost the end of september... What a bummer!! Oh well.....


----------



## mara16jade

Must have been the stress. :(

At least you won't have AF on your wedding...but maybe you can start, ahem, practicing right before the wedding since you'll be O'ing?? :winkwink:


----------



## mara16jade

CantHrdlyWait said:


> anyway, how is everyone Mara and J - wedding in 5 days!!

OMG 5 days. I don't even know what to say. I should have taken this whole week off. :rofl: I'll be working until mid-day on Thursday, leave to check in at the hotel near the vineyard on Friday and then get MARRIED on Saturday. O...m....g.... I think I might go crazy before Friday gets here.

Not to mention that a short sale home we've been in the process with just got approved and we'll be moving into escrow at the end of the week. We literally just got the approval THIS MORNING. Now we have to schedule a home inspection for today, tomorrow or Wednesday. I can't believe how many things we have to do this week.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Not long ladies till the wedding bells  
so excited for you all.

Well my wait on this side is now over and TTC has made a start so heading over to TTC and looking forward to catching up with you all over on the thread very soon although I wont be too far away from this thread. XXX


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

mara- I don't think FI is down for trying early... LOL so I guess i'll be waiting until the end of september.. sadly...

omg! That's crazy! I only took one day off before, and I hope that was enough!


----------



## mara16jade

Yeah, everyone was like "wow, you're only taking one day off?". I didn't see the issue at first. NOW I DO!!! :rofl:


----------



## Jbaby90

Hey ladies, 

Awww af that horrible thing, stress must have made your cycles a bit out of whack maybe? At least it isn't too long til TTC tho 

5 days!!! My last day at work is tomorrow, I wanted to take a couple of days off as I have lots of family from overseas and interstate that are now here! Ahhhh can't believe my family have all arrived for the wedding now!! 

I have had a really short af this time so I hope that doesn't put my ovulation too out :-S we'll just have to bd alot after the wedding just Incase haha


----------



## mara16jade

Yeah, we have quite a few family members who have arrived already, some arrive tomorrow and one arrives on Friday (the day before the wedding). I should have taken off more time. Oh well. lol

I can't believe we only have FIVE days left. To be exact: 5 days, 2 hours, 2 minutes!! LOL


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

omg! I'm so excited for you ladies! i'm going to be alone in this thread for a couple weeks!! LOL. I dropped my engagement ring off tonight to be soldered to my wedding bands.. i'm so sad to be without it for 17 days =(


----------



## Jbaby90

We will pop in to see how you are going Canthardlywait  

I haven't worn my engagement ring for about 4 months now :-( I lost heaps of weight so it didn't fit and I had to put it in to be sized and re-dipped then I didn't want it to get scratched and stuff before the wedding so decided to just wait so it will be all sparkly and new


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yeah, the one good thing about it, is that I am getting my e ring dipped for the first time since i've had it. It needed it. Next to my bands, it was starting to look yellow!! 

4 days ladies!! and only 17 for me!


----------



## jen623

CantHrdlyWait- you won't be alone I will still be here until the beginning of September!

FertilityFriend had me ovulating yesterday and don't think that happened. Been taking my BBT but had a lot of interrupted sleep on account of a new dog joining our family and not sure if it is accurate. Taken OPKs the last few days and they have been negative. Starting to wonder if my cycles are not as regular as I thought or if being on BC is still having a residual effect.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Jen! yay!! good to know. That's about your ovulation! I O'ed 4 days earlier than predicted this month, so our bodies can be strange.

Anyone else feel like their OH might not still be completely on board with having a baby? I kind of do. I was on here last night looking around in the TTC sections and I found a lot of women saying that their husbands wouldn't BD or if they did, they would pull out even though they didn't need too. I was talking about it to him and asking what happens to men because they ALWAYS want to have sex. He went on about how women always have an ulterior motive and we want rings and babies, and he said that men always are weird about trying to a baby. It made me sad. Sometimes I feel that he's still not ready but he knows I am and it'd put up a huge wall between us. Part of me doesn't want to push him into TTC if he's not ready (he said he was) but the more selfish side of me says "I'm 27 and I don't want to wait much longer to start trying!" 

where are the men that can't WAIT for children??


----------



## mara16jade

CantHrdlyWait said:


> omg! I'm so excited for you ladies! i'm going to be alone in this thread for a couple weeks!! LOL. I dropped my engagement ring off tonight to be soldered to my wedding bands.. i'm so sad to be without it for 17 days =(

Ahh!!!! 4 days, 6 hours, 44 minutes!!!!

Yeah, when I had to drop off my engagement ring to have the band match it, it was hard. I HATED not having it!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yay Mara!!! woohoo!!! 

I am missing my engagement ring big time, but we bought an infinity band for me to wear anytime mind needs to go in for anything, so I still have something to wear, but it's just not the same! haha


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Okay ladies, you guys are probably going to think i'm nuts.. I think i'm going to take a HPT tomorrow morning... I just can't shake this feeling. 

I got AF on monday morning but by the afternoon it was just brown and then tuesday barely anything. I've had nothing today at all. I felt sick/ just not right all week last week. Then during my run on Saturday (when I had spotting) I was nauseous and even burped up vomit while running. I've been suffering from headaches unlike i've ever had for 11 days now. I keep getting flashes of getting REALLY HOT to the point where i'm sweating (but no fever), and my stomach is just rumbly (like air in there) and i've been so constipated. I've been trying SO SO hard not to read into this. I don't feel sick (other than the headache) so I don't know that i'm getting sick.I finally broke down and went to the doctor last night because of my headaches and he gave me an antibiotic. Of course I looked up "first pregnancy symptoms" and several people have said "horrible headaches" and "sinusitis" which I think I may have. 

I hate this. If i'm not pregnant, than i'm scared becasue i'm getting a horrible whopping sickness right before the wedding. I know I got a period, but my mom said the same thing happened to her.. said she got it for like 2 days and then it just stopped and never came back!


----------



## mara16jade

Ooo, take one now!! :happydance:

Don't worry if you are. Whatever happens, you guys are mentally and emotionally prepared - and together you'll figure out all the other details in time. It could be wedding stress though. I thew up twice two weeks ago for no apparent reason. None what-so-ever. I woke up, got dress, threw up. :saywhat: Went to work, threw up and then was fine. LOL 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

ETA: The last time I threw up I had mild food poisoning two years ago, and the time before that was because I had too much red wine. :blush:


----------



## jen623

I'm with mara, take one now!! Then you will know and can start preparing if it is positive and load up on vitamin c and zinc to try to kick the sickness if it isn't positive.

Take a deep breath, it will all be ok no matter what :-D


----------



## Twinks

Well AF made an appearance for me yesterday which was a few days early so I'm roughly going to ov on the 4th Sept. Eek can't believe it's here so quickly! A lil tip my doc gave me when I was ttc first time round was to eat 3 Brazil nuts a day and lo and behold I fell pregnant the following month ha ha. ;-) A tip I shall be trying again!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

BFN last night and this morning. I'm not surprised. I guess I'm getting sick. I've been doing everything I can.. drinking water, taking airborne, taking pain meds, going to bed early. No idea what to do. What do I do if this antibiotic doesn't kill the headache? I'm completely miserable.


----------



## jen623

CantHrdlyWait said:


> BFN last night and this morning. I'm not surprised. I guess I'm getting sick. I've been doing everything I can.. drinking water, taking airborne, taking pain meds, going to bed early. No idea what to do. What do I do if this antibiotic doesn't kill the headache? I'm completely miserable.

Pain relievers don't help? Four ibueprofen (Advil) normally kick my headache in the ass! I know people who have had great luck with otc meds for migraines too! Hope you get to feeling better, being sick at a time like this is no fun :nope:

Well OH and I BD'd last night for the first time ever with no protection whatsoever. We both kind of got swept up in the moment as they say and didn't even think to use a condom. And my OPK yesterday was +. Afterwards I was terrified, nervous and excited all at once. Not sure how I feel in the light of day. Pretty much the same I suppose.


----------



## Jbaby90

Canthrdlywait - hope you are feeling ok and better soon!!i would have done/thought the same and tested! Hopefully you aren't sick for your wedding, I'm sure you will be all good tho


----------



## mara16jade

jen623 said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> BFN last night and this morning. I'm not surprised. I guess I'm getting sick. I've been doing everything I can.. drinking water, taking airborne, taking pain meds, going to bed early. No idea what to do. What do I do if this antibiotic doesn't kill the headache? I'm completely miserable.
> 
> Pain relievers don't help? Four ibueprofen (Advil) normally kick my headache in the ass! I know people who have had great luck with otc meds for migraines too! Hope you get to feeling better, being sick at a time like this is no fun :nope:
> 
> Well OH and I BD'd last night for the first time ever with no protection whatsoever. We both kind of got swept up in the moment as they say and didn't even think to use a condom. And my OPK yesterday was +. Afterwards I was terrified, nervous and excited all at once. Not sure how I feel in the light of day. Pretty much the same I suppose.Click to expand...

Ooo, we've never gone "all the way" without a condom. So I'm guessing we'll be following suit pretty soon. :winkwink: lol

Good luck on catching the :spermy: (<-- that smiley is too funny LOL)


----------



## mara16jade

CantHrdlyWait said:


> BFN last night and this morning. I'm not surprised. I guess I'm getting sick. I've been doing everything I can.. drinking water, taking airborne, taking pain meds, going to bed early. No idea what to do. What do I do if this antibiotic doesn't kill the headache? I'm completely miserable.

For headaches I take Motrin. But then again, that is my OTC drug of choice. It works wonders on me. I get horrible AF cramps and have to start taking NSAIDs a day or two before my period to get the drug in my system. But Motrin has worked the BEST out of all OTC drugs. 

Hope you feel better soon and its just nerves, the weather, etc. and that you're not getting sick!! :hugs:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks everyone. I took some Excedrin Migraine this morning and it seemed to help. I'm just really jittery from the caffeine they put in the medicine...

Wow Jen!!! Congrats on the first BD! =] How exciting is it that your OPK was + ??

awesome!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

OMG Mara and Jbaby!!! You are getting married TOMORROW!!!!!! I came in just to say Congrats and I hope you both have an amazing day tomorrow!!!!! I've seriously gotten attached to you ladies and i'm so happy for you!!!! 

Please keep in touch until I can join over in TTC in two weeks! 

Mara - Have a WONDERFUL honeymoon in Fiji!!! =]


----------



## StrawBerry2

CantHrdlyWait said:


> OMG Mara and Jbaby!!! You are getting married TOMORROW!!!!!! I came in just to say Congrats and I hope you both have an amazing day tomorrow!!!!! I've seriously gotten attached to you ladies and i'm so happy for you!!!!
> 
> Please keep in touch until I can join over in TTC in two weeks!
> 
> Mara - Have a WONDERFUL honeymoon in Fiji!!! =]

Wow - how exciting!! I popped in too to say Congratulations and Blessings and all of the best to Mara and everyone else getting married today!! The time has come YAY!!:happydance::thumbup:

Enjoy this special day and the honeymoon of course. And a happy marriage :wedding:


----------



## StrawBerry2

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Jen! yay!! good to know. That's about your ovulation! I O'ed 4 days earlier than predicted this month, so our bodies can be strange.
> 
> Anyone else feel like their OH might not still be completely on board with having a baby? I kind of do. I was on here last night looking around in the TTC sections and I found a lot of women saying that their husbands wouldn't BD or if they did, they would pull out even though they didn't need too. I was talking about it to him and asking what happens to men because they ALWAYS want to have sex. He went on about how women always have an ulterior motive and we want rings and babies, and he said that men always are weird about trying to a baby. It made me sad. Sometimes I feel that he's still not ready but he knows I am and it'd put up a huge wall between us. Part of me doesn't want to push him into TTC if he's not ready (he said he was) but the more selfish side of me says "I'm 27 and I don't want to wait much longer to start trying!"
> 
> where are the men that can't WAIT for children??

Hi CantHrdlyWait :)

I can totally relate. I think it's just overwhelming for a lot of men. -But I am also thinking along the same lines as you. I am 31 years old. He is 32. We have been together for 5 and a half years. I have waited long enough - and I want a big family. My fiancé agreed we would start ttc after the wedding. But last week he mentioned that we should wait one month after the wedding to TTC because he doesn't want his family to wonder if we were pregnant before the wedding. So I asked him if he doesn't want to or what - because I will have AF during our wedding (yes sucks right!) - so no way I will be pregnant. So I talked to him this morning and told him I have waited so long for this - and that one month wont make any difference to HIM, but it will to me. ;) He did say (out of his own accord) on morning last week that it would be nice trying for a "little Daniel" (my fiancé's name is Daniel of course;). I know once I'm pregnant and once the baby is here he will be so in love with that child and he will be the best father ever. I am not even gonna feel guilty any further. 

After we lost the baby at 8 weeks in 2010, (we got pregnant Oct 2010 when we were just dating)...he promised me we would try again to get pregnant in a years time from then....which we both just kinda left at that and never did...we decided then to wait till after we were married. So yeah - I am finished waiting. :thumbup:

On another note...I am also without my ring, as my my fiancé had my ring altered (added diamonds:happydance:) and is suprising me on our wedding day with my "new" ring). It will be a engagement ring and wedding ring in one... I will post a photo after the wedding <3

CantHrdlyWait I am also O'ing end of September... so we will hopefully be conceiving around the same time!! So I will be moving to TTC boards and everything same time as you :)

How many days 'till your wedding? It is 23 days until ours!! :wedding: <3

xXx


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

StrawBerry- Hello! I'm really hoping my OH comes around with TTC. I think he is just scared and afraid, but he wants kids SO bad.

I have 11 days until my wedding day! This is my last full week of work and then I only work two days next week!!! I can't freaking believe it. It's getting so close.


----------



## Jbaby90

Wedding done and dusted  Was the best day ever!!! It rained which was a bummer but they do say it is good luck so I'm going with that hehe! 
Now onto ntnp for us for a while! 
I hope your day was a success Mara and good luck canthrdlywait, not long for you now!!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Jbaby- Congrats on the wedding! I'm so sorry that it rained, but they DO say it's good luck! At least you got marry your man, so in the end, it's all good!!! Congrats on moving to NTNP...

Keep in touch!!!


----------



## x Zaly x

Just popping in to say congrats to all the ladies that got married or are getting married soon. Cant wait for you all to join us in ttc :) xx


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks Zaly! I will be over in 8 days!!


----------



## jen623

Today is September 1. I am officially moving over to the TTC thread today!! It has been so great waiting with you ladies, thank you for sharing your experiences and helping make this time go faster. 

See you ladies over at TTC!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Good luck Jen! we had a one time slip up so i've been posting on TTC!


----------



## Springermommy

Good luck to everyone moving on to TTC! <3


----------



## GreyGirl

Having 'the talk' in a few days when LO turns 9mo...nervous that hubby will want to wait :S


----------



## Jbaby90

Canthrdlywait - Congratulations on ur wedding! Hope it went well! 
Thought I would pop in and see how everything is going with everyone?


----------



## mara16jade

Woohoo, I'm back and we are in the TWW. LOL :happydance:

Hope my wedding twin had a great wedding - sounds like it rained for you?? I too have heard its good luck! :hugs:

And how's Canthrdlywait??? Can't wait to see all you guys over in the TTC thread. See you soon - moving over now. Omg!! :happydance:


----------



## mara16jade

Jbaby90 said:


> Canthrdlywait - Congratulations on ur wedding! Hope it went well!
> Thought I would pop in and see how everything is going with everyone?

Are you going to join us in: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-august-september-2013-a-17.html#post29453867

:D


----------



## MellyH

I'm so excited for all you girls graduating out of WTT! This will be me in six months!! GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## Jbaby90

mara16jade said:


> Woohoo, I'm back and we are in the TWW. LOL :happydance:
> 
> Hope my wedding twin had a great wedding - sounds like it rained for you?? I too have heard its good luck! :hugs:
> 
> And how's Canthrdlywait??? Can't wait to see all you guys over in the TTC thread. See you soon - moving over now. Omg!! :happydance:

Hey!! Welcome back! I hope your wedding and honeymoon were great! I am due for af in 3 days so just waiting now :-/ tww is horrible!! Good luck for you though


----------

